# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Guirigay and Sweetie Pie’s PaRedux It’s all true and it never really happened…

## Guirigay

All standard caveats apply

Words by Guirigay (mostly) Pictures by Sweetie Pie (mostly)

A few of the fundamental laws of Negril

There is no loss of energy, ever, only transference.

 The act of observation changes the observed. 

Every action causes reaction. 

A chain reaction, once started, can only be stopped by completion.

As we step through our lives each day a never ending series of choices and decisions initiate an in-numerous set of reactions and chain reactions. These reactions shoot off in different directions. Like the ripples of a stone dropped in the water they emanate out, affecting our view of the past, our relationship to the present and the future we will pass through. We live amongst the intersecting ripples of the effects of our actions. In this respect we truly do, each of us, live in a world of our own creation.

We must have done something right. We just spent 9 days in heaven with a group of angels. I know they were angels cause I saw their souls, and they were almost too beautiful to look at.

Wont be the same as last time cause it cant be the same as last time. Ill try to make it interesting. I hope you enjoy.

----------


## Guirigay

Saturday
How can this thing possibly live up to the expectations we have put on it? Mild distress has set in a few times during the week. What the hell are we doing? Why are we dropping several large on a trip we can’t really afford and don’t really need to take? What if everyone is completely different from their board identities and we feel awkward or out of place? Or worse, irritated or uncomfortable? As the time draws closer, though, the excitement grows and the trepidation wanes. If you thought the traffic here was stupid leading up to departure, well, the pm’s and emails and facebook chats were insane!

Then Patty starts the Joe and Manda thread and it strangely feels like we’ve already joined the party long distance. Then it’s really close and we want things to start to slow down. Don’t get here too fast and be over with in a blur. Slow down, man, soon come. We’re going to ride in from Mo Bay with Marley and Ninja and Tizzy and (maybe) Tizzy’s boyfriend and we have all been going nuts the last couple of days as people drop off the board to travel and pop up again in paradise. Very funny go round at 4:20 on 4/20. Are we there yet?

Travel goes smoothly and before you know it we’re sitting at the Groovy Grouper with Chicken’s son, waiting on the gang. First Red Stripe, nice and easy, we got a long night ahead and I haven’t eaten yet. Second Red Stripe, boom. Third Red Stripe is going quick when a tiny platinum blond with HUGE luggage shows up, smiling and arms wide open! I don’t know how she gets around with those things!  :Wink: 

We fell right in with Tiz. We had an incredible conversation about how we all ended up sitting at that bar at that moment that was more like a chat you would have with a close family member then it was a meet and greet with a digital acquaintance. It set the stage for much amused observation of our dear Tizzy throughout the week and put both of us in Tizzy’s corner for, well, I’m thinking forever.

I’m into my fourth beer and Tiz is deep into her tale of woe that will be gone when suddenly at the rail to our side appears the Queen of Negril, Marley!! Cinderella? Red Riding Hood? Appropriate we say, she is like a fairy tale character both inside and out. Later in the week she would prove to be our Fairy GodMother…Where’s Ninja? Pulling the luggage with a million watt smile!  :Smile: 

Chicken shows up and swaps out with his son, we’ve got the King of the road driving the Queen of Negril and her cohorts to the promised land. Negril soon come…

----------


## marley9808

Yep....all true, every single bit! LOL
Ok Ok I am getting all excited again just reading these trip reports....alright, I will go home and start on mine...you made me! I will NEVER forget walking up to you all at the Groovy Grouper and sneaking up only to hear the LOUD SQUEALS when you all turned around and saw me, that was the perfect start to the BEST TRIP EVER! This is going to be good! Can't wait!

----------


## Sweetness

> As we step through our lives each day a never ending series of choices and decisions initiate an in-numerous set of reactions and chain reactions. These reactions shoot off in different directions. Like the ripples of a stone dropped in the water they emanate out, affecting our view of the past, our relationship to the present and the future we will pass through. We live amongst the intersecting ripples of the effects of our actions. In this respect we truly do, each of us, live in a world of our own creation.
> 
> We must have done something right. We just spent 9 days in heaven with a group of angels. I know they were angels ‘cause I saw their souls, and they were almost too beautiful to look at….


Dude you are already making me cry.  OY.  But please continue - you write so beautifully.......with love - Sweetness

----------


## TizzyATX

Eeeeeehehehehehe!!! I can't take it, it's too much

I'm not good with words, as you are my friend, but I would just like to state that I have not met two finer people.  You guys had my heart before I could kill that very first Stripe!  Miss you, and can't wait to relive this trip with you and Sweetie Pie.  Please kiss her face for me.  :Smile:   I know this Trip Report is going to be a doozy....you've already got me all choked up...actually Sweetness and SpottyCatz already got me primed....but yes yes yes....we are off to a good start!!!

...Damn that luggage  :Embarrassment:

----------


## spottycatz

Go on Michael my son, give it Lordy.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Coco

Can't wait for the rest!

----------


## booger

Can we expect a poem? Alright, maybe we will not be treated like last time, but please sir do continue........

----------


## Guirigay

Only if you start it Booger! Let's go with the working title "Ode to a Snot Nose"  :Smile:

----------


## booger

> only if you start it booger! Let's go with the working title "ode to a snot nose"


lmfao

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Oh this is gonna be gooooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Patty Sather

Ahhh all my favorite people..all doing reports at once! I could just die!!!! So much to read, and I can hardly keep up...all my friends are such excellent writers I didnt even bother this time....Side splitting laughter you have provided thru my whole trip! Im back at the camp fire and here come all my friends....feet up and smiling....we are ready! ...LOVE you guys...I'll never be the same! ( well.... hand to forehead.....thank god ! ) hahahahha

----------


## justchuck

This is wonderful reading, making me long for a trip soon.  I'm anxiously waiting to read and experience more as well as looking forward to some pics.

----------


## Sweetie pie

Sweet guirigay. Your words makes my heart sing, hearing our story, everyone's story, makes me feel so lucky to have been a small part of something so wonderful. I long for a reunion back in negril with everyone who has become so intrigral to my being that I can not imagine having lived so long in my life without having them in mine and gurigay's life sooner. I long to be backin negril, where I belong, with all the people that I love.

----------


## wpyogi

> Sweet guirigay. Your words makes my heart sing, hearing our story, everyone's story, makes me feel so lucky to have been a small part of something so wonderful. I long for a reunion back in negril with everyone who has become so intrigral to my being that I can not imagine having lived so long in my life without having them in mine and gurigay's life sooner. I long to be backin negril, where I belong, with all the people that I love.


Well said Sweetie Pie!

Guirigay...loving it.  Holding my breath for more.

----------


## marley9808

Sweetie Pie...you said it perfectly! I agree wholeheartedly.....and I miss you both so much! And all of you! And Negril! Sigh........

----------


## Guirigay

The magic bus was prepped for the trip. A cooler up front had chilly Red Stripes waiting for us. Im chatting with Ninja as we get on the bus and he is wearing this completely bad ass Red Stripe hat, all kind of beat up looking with what looks like a Stripe cap on the bill. Dude.  This is my common greeting to any human I feel a connection to, a leftover from my hippie surf punk adolescence in Southern California. Dude, I love that hat! Yeah, its cool, says Ninja,  I got it our last trip, check this out. Ninja pops this smile, a little mischievous, a little excited, that I would see SO many times in the coming week. A Red Stripe comes out of the cooler and the cap comes off Ninjas head. He holds the bottle to the brim of his cap and with a quick pop hands me a ready to consume beverage. Bottle opener, he says with a grin, holding up the brim of the cap to reveal just that on the underside, And it always catches the cap! He shows me the crown of the ball cap and there it is

I shatzed myself.

We stop on the hip strip at Digicel to get our phone situation set up. I have never cared about having a phone in the Caribbean. One of the reasons I go there is to disconnect but this time I know Im going to want to get a hold of folks at different places at different times. We now own a Jamaican cell phone and were very glad we got it for this trip. Saved us one night

Tizzy got her phone before us and by the time we get out to the bus Tizzy has walked down the alley to some local vendor shops. First wayward turtle of the trip. (Thanks BeccaJ, this is now a permanent part of our vernacular!) We fend off a rush of vendors waiting for Tiz but EVENTUALLY get back under way.

The energy in this quarter filled commercial bus is stupid off the hook. We are probably lucky there werent any more of us, it was combustible as it was. It is a crazy thing to finally meet someone you already know. How is that possible? This right here MADE that right there.

Thank you Rob Graves, thank you VERY much.

----------


## Guirigay

We’re on the road to Negril, pulling out of Mo Bay and I’m ten kinds of jacked up with a cocktail of adrenaline and ephedrine and pheromones and probably just about every physiologically produced stimulant there is. And I’m drinking, and I seem to be drinking quickly. Before we get to Lucea I’m past a sixer. “I can’t believe how GOOD I feel for a six pack!” “You look good for a six pack!” answers Marley.

I think we stop at a bar for a drink and bio break and I get my first Appleton and Ting of the week. God I love Appleton and Ting. It was perfect before the Rum and Ting and now it’s better. It seems perfection was being constantly improved upon all week.

Just around the corner, Bigga’s! We have been looking forward to this. I have shown Sweetie Pie pictures of Bigga and his never mussed white T-shirt. Unfortunately Bigga is not working tonight but the jerk is there. Spicy little jet black cubes of AMAZING pork. HOT sauce but not unbearable. Close, but bearable. I’m now in ecstasy mode.

All key ride in items accomplished we saddle back up for Negril. Things start to hit quickly after Lucea as we run through Orange Bay and Green Island. We’re watching the sun as we close in on Negril, it’s very low as we hit Bloody Bay. Chicken pulls over at a break in the trees at Long Bay Beach Park. We slide open the windows and catch our first sunset of the week. Sweetie Pie gets a couple of nice shots. What a sensation, all the excitement and pressing energy of FINALLY being there combined with the serene satisfaction of a gorgeous Negril sunset. A perfect way to arrive home…

----------


## Guirigay

We rolled through downtown and up the West End. Not too far up the road we turn and head up a lane. Sweetie Pie and I had arrangements to stay in a Jamaican guest house. We were very excited about this. We have visions of being in Jamaica long term at some point in our future and had an offer to experience the sort of long term lodging that is available in Negril. We jumped at it. I will offer some advice and considerations involving these types of arrangements a little later. It was an eye opening experience for us.

We get settled in and pay the landlord for the duration of our stay. Its a nice ground floor one bedroom apartment with lots of room, a full kitchen with a midi-fridge and a nice porch looking out on a well kept yard with three dogs that Sweetie falls for immediately. There are stairs up to the roof above the second floor that provides a gorgeous view of the sea. A nice crib we think.

We walk down the lane to the West End road and flag a route taxi. 200 to Seastar lane? we ask and hop in. Its a long way to Seastar, says the cabbie. Long walk, yes, we say, Weve done it a few times. I give him 500 when he drops us off at the lane. The walk up the lane feels a little like a processional to a life changing event like a graduation or wedding. Remembrances of our last walk up this road a few months ago and huge excitement about what were going to walk into tonight. Suddenly were at the gate then have our wristbands and are looking around. Seastar has set up tents for the evening and the place looks great. We see the webcast set up and look nearby to see a table of familiar faces. 

How many roads have been travelled, how many thousands of miles have passed, how many journeys, trials and tribulations have transpired to bring all of us to this table tonight. We dont know it yet but I have an inkling. We are about to partake in a ritual of creation, the Genesis of New Family

We approach the table and raise our hands in exultation!!

----------


## Guirigay

The table is LOADED with people Ive been anxious to see. Booger is there too  :Wink:  Patty and Kopper, Beachgirl and her friend  a quiet, lovely lady who smiled the ENTIRE week, Clarity and Hubby-man, Boogers better half Pooper, Marley and Ninja, and sitting right next to Tizzy and happily chatting away is a young Amish fellow who appears to be on his Rumspringa  :Big Grin:  It turns out this is Jon, Boogers long time friend. Im going to bust on Jon just a little bit here and there because, damn, he deserves it. I mean, come on, a single, good looking, athletic, charming, funny guy goes on vacation with his married pals and ends up LIVING THE DREAM?!?! He needs a little smack just once in a while to remind him Yes, Im alive and awake and this REALLY happened! Of course, it never really happened

Jon. Dude. RESPECT. Many bow before you

Patty and Kopper are just perfect together. I had too in there for a second and then deleted it. Not too perfect together, perfect. I dont remember what Patty was drinking but it had to be orange. Kopper was even in matching attire this evening. Patty was super excited to find out Booger was born just down the road from her in Chino. She was babysitting Joe and Manda (YES, BABYSITTING!) and looking for someone to give her a little relief. Those two were a handful. Mandy, youre lucky you made it home alive! Joe, you are a sly dog, my friend!

Beachgirl is just super sweet. One of many I have to say I wish there had been more time for. And we had some lovely conversations. Just not enough. Can we go back NOW?

Clarity and Hubby-man are just exactly what I expected. Clarity is so nice and genuine and shy. Terribly, terribly shy. And beautiful. Just stunningly beautiful. I should probably look away now cause it feels like I may have been staring beautiful. And because I knew her before I knew her, I knew the person inside was even better than the carriage outside.

And Hubby-man. Markus. Dude. Brother. A million words later I will say the same thing. Deep Love, One Love, and total respect.

Pooper is a great lady. She reminds me in a lot of ways of the better aspects of my Ex. Strong willed, bright, wild and fun. Hell, she flopped! My ex would have flopped. And she loves dogs, loves ALL animals. Sweetie Pie and her bonded, and for the rest of the week Sweetie Pie had to consider how Pooper would feel about some of her various dining choices!  :Embarrassment:  And on top of everything, Pooper is going to be canonized a saint because she is married to

Booger. Everyone we met on Saturday was pretty much exactly as we expected from our board interactions. This was roundly agreed to by just about everyone. Booger, though, not so much. Id always kind of pictured Booger as a crusty, twisted old coot with a snarky streak. Turns out hes a young, snotty fratboy with a snarky streak And he takes it every bit as easily as he dishes it out. Im usually pretty good in the group party dynamic at throwing out the last comment on a riff, the one that nails it or, frequently, goes just that little bit too far that everyone says, New Topic! I think Booger owned me on this front. Truly funny guy, wild man from time to time, and a MACHINE

GerryG swoops in for a few SECONDS, says hi to everyone and disappears. Dude is a whirlwind. His Negril Chill is to see as much of Negril as possible each reach. I think he succeeds every time.

And Marley and Ninja are just soaking the entire thing up. You can see it in their eyes, in their perma-smiles. Happiness, satisfaction and knowledge that we all now share of the certainty of expectations being exceeded. Again, I must ask, how can you exceed expectations that are through the roof? Like this. Done and done.

I know we meet more boardies this evening but it gets a little blurry. I know I hear more than one time, Have you met SpottyCatz? They are hilarious! To all Ive missed here, we were so glad you were there.

----------


## Guirigay

There is photographic evidence of how quickly this whole thing escalated. Cant be more than a couple of hours in at Seastar and there are hugs being given and looks being shot at each other that only come from people truly CONNECTED to each other. A great number of these pictures, however, are not for public consumption.

All of this is happening against the sonic backdrop of a Rock and Reggae show. It was LOUD. Fortunately we were all more than happy to get loud ourselves. Such a good time.

Before Luciano goes on we end up by the bar with Booger and Pooper and hes hanging out with a local and his wife. When the guy turns around I notice that its Percy! Boogs and Percy are tight and we have a nice reunion. Percy will end up being my man by the end of the reach. Its good to have a Good Man in Negril.

Luciano comes on and we head for the dance floor. What a great artist, what an wonderful human being. He has been around so long and done so much that he can kick into a classic like Give Praise as his second or third song and still have tons of material to bring it down at the end. His voice is pure, natural and easy. He sounds every bit as perfect live as he does recorded. I mean perfect. He plays for over two hours, multiple encores. Chris gets the house riled up for the last one. Just awesome. Sweetie Pie is struggling but hangs in, were going to see the end of the show. No pictures with Looch afterward, we need to get Sweetie Pie to bed.

Before we leave Clarity and Hubby-man tell us they are going to Mandeville tomorrow to see family but theyve already paid for the night at Seastar. We can stay in their room tomorrow night if wed like. We accept, of course! Well be able to chill on Monday morning in preparation for the Flop. Excellent. Arrangements are made and we grab a cab back to our crib. The driver doesnt want to drop us of at the lane on West End. He drives us up to the house and makes a point to note that hes shining the lights into the yard. Always have your driver bring you to the house at night here, he says. We pay him $10.

We slide into bed, its comfortable. We are satisfied, a day for the ages. We fall to sleep easily, deeply, soundly.

----------


## Clarity

Thank you Giurigay! 
I am loving this trip report so incredibly much, I can't even find the words to express it! :Embarrassment: 
I just read this during my lunchbreak
The beginning almost had me in tears
(You already know I'm Ms. Waterworks)
I was so moved by your words

then you had me cracking up in some parts




> Booger. Everyone we met on Saturday was pretty much exactly as we expected from our board interactions. This was roundly agreed to by just about everyone. Booger, though, not so much. Id always kind of pictured Booger as a crusty, twisted old coot with a snarky streak.


I totally snort laughed out loud at that one!
Yeah, booger was _totally_ not what I expected either
And "the young amish fellow on rumspringa" ..LOL!

You are really bringing me right back to our trip with your words and all these great details you remembered! I love it!
Please keep it coming!

and I also agree with Sweetiepie's comment, She said it perfectly. :Smile: 
Miss you both!

----------


## TizzyATX

I sent Jonny a screenshot of your shoutout....he's signing up.  :Wink:   Rumspringa....snarky fratboy....LMFAO

OMG, Guiri, you are rocking my world with the way you tell it....but where are the pics please!!!!

----------


## Guirigay

I have very few pics from the iPhone. Sweetie Pie should be here tonight or tomorrow to add her photos from Saturday. We're going to try out Rob's iPad fix. She had misplaced the Kodak HD camera but found it last night. That has stuff from the SeaSplash party on Sunday night and all the flop video so I'll try to wrangle that up for my next set of updates.

Hello Jonny!

The only applicable photos I have from Saturday are from O'hare in Chicago. $30 worth of Irish Coffees sitting in front of us with our plane to Mo Bay out the back window...

----------


## TizzyATX

Such a fine couple.  I miss you both.  I will exercise what little patience I can muster up  :Wink:

----------


## marley9808

> Yeah, booger was _totally_ not what I expected either
> And "the young amish fellow on rumspringa" ..LOL!


Yeah me either! For some reason I expected him to be older too, and he was not at all what Booger looked like in my head......in fact the only thing I was right about was the fact that I knew I was going to like him and that he was going to provide a lot of laughs...too funny!




> I sent Jonny a screenshot of your shoutout....he's signing up.   Rumspringa....


LMAO.....that had me dying laughing too.....tell Jon his screen name should be Rumspringa! LMAO

----------


## Clarity

> Yeah me either! For some reason I expected him to be older too, and he was not at all what Booger looked like in my head......in fact the only thing I was right about was the fact that I knew I was going to like him and that he was going to provide a lot of laughs...too funny!


Exactly! 
I knew I was going to like Booger, I knew he would be funny...
and I was not at all surprised by the mischevious smile that _never_ left his face...
... Like he just slipped a whoopie cushion underneath your seat and was just waiting for you to sit down... :Wink: .
But he was like 20 years younger than I expected him to be.
I thought he was an older dude and Sandie was his young cute wife
I mean, he's from _L.A._... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## marley9808

LOL.....Exactly!
The description of his mischevious smile is SPOT ON! 
LOVE it!

----------


## gerryg123

That's funny. I thought Booger would be a bit older, too .....

----------


## Guirigay

Mischievous smiles? I'm pretty sure that is a common trait of all the boys. Booger? Well hell yes. Ninja? I saw it many times. Markus? what? Are you kidding? Mr. SpottyCatz? Not just the smile, but everything about the guy says "let's do something no one expects!" Jon? I'm not sure I'm qualified to delineate between a mischievous grin and the shatz eating grin he sported most of the week but he is Boogers best bud. Brasi? definitely. Me? Well OK, I might be Senor Dingy Dullpants...

And by the way ladies, I'm all the way to Saturday night. Let's go...

----------


## Guirigay

And GERRY! Good God, He lives in search of "a likkle bit o trouble..."  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

Guirigay....omg you are RIGHT!
They all have it

Must be why we love them so! Ha!

----------


## gerryg123

> And GERRY! Good God, He lives in search of "a likkle bit o trouble..."


Say what??? Notice how tame and tempered my report is????

----------


## TizzyATX

That's just cause you got reprimanded. LOLOL jp

----------


## booger

So I come across as a geezer? LOL! It wasn't as exciting for me as I had already seen everyone's mug shots online, however I had guessed pretty good on the personalities. It's nice to see that I was able to throw everyone off, that was my intent. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Guirygay, I'm curious if we get the pleasure of seeing those trunks again that you wore to Country Country? What do you call those anyway? Swim jammers? Is that the transition one makes before hoping into a banana hammock?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swimsuit#Men.27s_swimsuits

And thanks for the shout out to my boy Percy. His place is a great chill out spot and his family is all in to make sure you have a great day. He and the misses were our guest that day and I hope they had a great time. Gerry mentioned in his report that Negril is indeed a small place and many folks are connected some how or another. Well the same thing applies to Percy, as his son is Ty one of the two fabulous bartenders working the night shift at Catcha. A great family whom I look forward to hanging out with many times over.

As far as Jon, that smile is always there. He is a free spirit and gets the most out of life. Having him around makes me a better person. Now the smile might have been a little bigger due to a little piece of Texas.

----------


## booger

> Yeah me either! For some reason I expected him to be older too, and he was not at all what Booger looked like in my head......in fact the only thing I was right about was the fact that I knew I was going to like him and that he was going to provide a lot of laughs...too funny!
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.....that had me dying laughing too.....tell Jon his screen name should be Rumspringa! LMAO





> Exactly! 
> I knew I was going to like Booger, I knew he would be funny...
> and I was not at all surprised by the mischevious smile that _never_ left his face...
> ... Like he just slipped a whoopie cushion underneath your seat and was just waiting for you to sit down....
> But he was like 20 years younger than I expected him to be.
> I thought he was an older dude and Sandie was his young cute wife
> I mean, he's from _L.A._...



I apologize if I ruined your Fabio moment.... Not only am I 20 years younger I'm 20 pounds lighter than my last reach. And by December I'm shooting for another 10-15, so now I just need to grow the mane out...... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Guirigay

> Guirygay, I'm curious if we get the pleasure of seeing those trunks again that you wore to Country Country? What do you call those anyway? Swim jammers? Is that the transition one makes before hoping into a banana hammock?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swimsuit#Men.27s_swimsuits


The suit will most definitely make an appearance in the story. Photos? On that front I am at the mercy of Sweetie Pie and all of you!

----------


## marley9808

Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## spottycatz

G, you tell a great tale. I think you should wait until all the trip reports are completed and weave them all into a book. I'll leave the title to a vote, but it WOULD work!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Seveen

hanging on every word - i hope you work out your pictures soon 

but i can take just the story if you don't <grin>

----------


## irieworld

wow I am back-logged with catching up on adventures. This is awesome kept me up late on a Saturday night. Love our Negril tale spinners and can't wait to return soon and come back with stories to tell. Keep going Guirigay--and looking forward to photos Sweetie Pie.

----------


## TizzyATX

I hope you are only taking your sweet azz time because you are so busy playing "yes boy" to our lovely sweetie pie, while she recovers from her recent injury.  :Wink:  lol

----------


## marley9808

LMAO.....Amen Tizzy!

----------


## Guirigay

I am tending to our wounded heroine. I'm on the text for Sunday but hoping Sweetie can get some pics up for Saturday before I move on. I may have to take things in my own hands on the photo front, though, if she doesn't manage to post soon...  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

LOL, I just thought you were waiting for me to catch up to you so you could remember what happened next!
Hahahahahaha

----------


## TizzyATX

NIce. Why do you think i haven't even bothered starting one.....

----------


## Guirigay

I've vaguely pieced Sunday together, there are some blind spots... I may add post Marley revisions...  :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

> NIce. Why do you think i haven't even bothered starting one.....


Oh yeah......I KNEW that was what you were doing! LOL
Smart....very smart!


Daisy and Markus will win though.....I don't think they have even landed yet in theirs! Hahahahaha

----------


## Patty Sather

> Oh yeah......I KNEW that was what you were doing! LOL
> Smart....very smart!
> 
> 
> Daisy and Markus will win though.....I don't think they have even landed yet in theirs! Hahahahaha


Hahaha.....you guys are just FAB!

----------


## TizzyATX

Whhhooooo are YOU callin Fab....you da queen of it bby!!!!

----------


## Seveen

y'all are cracking me up - with all the inside jokes - makes me know you had a great time!

----------


## marley9808

I agree with Tizzy!!!!!

But then again, I love all of you crazy people!

----------


## marley9808

Seveen.....have we convinced you yet to book for next April?!?!?!?!  :Smile:

----------


## Guirigay

Some pic's from Saturday, I don't have all of them, maybe SOMEDAY Sweetie Pie will add a few...  :Smile:  - 


The bar where we had our Rum and Ting and got the Stones had Happy Ice!



Happy crew, Hella crew!! I'm talking some serious slop mouth to Mrs. Bigga...



Yeah Baby!!




Sweetie Pie is disappointed with the focus but I love this shot.

----------


## TizzyATX

Love that shot in front of Biggas with Chicken and Ricky....

----------


## Guirigay

First sunset in Negril, side of the road at Long Bay Beach Park.



I meet the troublemakers...



Beachgirl is beautiful!



Marley is GLOWING! Love your face girl!!

----------


## Guirigay

Booger and Pooper soaking up the Luciano effect.


Markus has a plan, it involves getting as high as possible, even standing on the table if necessary. How high can you get up there Markus?



One of my favorite pictures of the whole trip, cropped for you protection...



The man!! What a show!!

----------


## marley9808

Oh Guirigay.......I LOVED that one of Markus and Daisy too......it makes my heart melt every time I see it!

 :Smile: 

I have a similar one of you and Sweetie Pie that has the same effect....it will appear somewhere around day 4  :Wink:

----------


## Eden

Guirigay, I love that shot, too!  
And, Miss Marley, you look like a teenager standing there in that photo with the crew! :-)



> Some pic's from Saturday, I don't have all of them, maybe SOMEDAY Sweetie Pie will add a few...  - 
> 
> 
> The bar where we had our Rum and Ting and got the Stones had Happy Ice!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy crew, Hella crew!! I'm talking some serious slop mouth to Mrs. Bigga...
> 
> ...

----------


## marley9808

Eden......I think I love you.....nope...I am sure I do  :Wink:

----------


## Eden

Oh, and Guirigay, you look a lot like one of my former professors.  You have that teacher look I guess, ha! :-)

----------


## booger

> Oh, and Guirigay, you look a lot like one of my former professors.  You have that teacher look I guess, ha! :-)


One could only hope that all of their professors are like Guirigay.

----------


## Guirigay

Who has hijacked Boogers account!!  :Smile:  Thanks, dude...

Thanks Eden! You look very chic for a couple of toddlers in tow on the beach. My kids hit the sand from the beginning, I know it ain't easy. To do it with style? Props!

----------


## marley9808

LOL!

But yes, I agree with Booger!

----------


## Eden

Why thanks, Guirigay! That's very sweet of you to say, but I'm really not that chic, haha, it's just one of those simple long sundresses from Targay, I think! Ha! :-)



> Who has hijacked Boogers account!!  Thanks, dude...
> 
> Thanks Eden! You look very chic for a couple of toddlers in tow on the beach. My kids hit the sand from the beginning, I know it ain't easy. To do it with style? Props!

----------


## negrilaholic

I am really enjoying tagging along vicariously on ya'lls adventures through your posts, makes me wish my time to get there myself would hurry up, lol! But thanks so much for all the posts and pics, it sounds like there were some incredible times and amazing friendships being made.  :Smile:

----------


## booger

> I am really enjoying tagging along vicariously on ya'lls adventures through your posts, makes me wish my time to get there myself would hurry up, lol! But thanks so much for all the posts and pics, it sounds like there were some incredible times and amazing friendships being made.


It was awesome. Some of us are already planning another trip end of April beginning of May next year. Sign up!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Nice shots!! Happy Ice, Happy Bordies!!

----------


## Schuttzie

I love tagging along with all these reports together!  Thank you all for the entertainment, lol!

----------


## Guirigay

Still don't have the photo thing completely sorted out. Sweetie Pie has been injured and it's thrown a little monkey wrench in the works. I've rustled up a few pics to go with the Sunday morning story. Sweetie Pie is trying to revive the Kodak HD camera as it has pics from the Sunday SeaSplash Shindig and the flop videos. Hope to have that up soon...

Sunday

When our eyes open in the morning it is well past sunrise. Regular schedules will be pretty well trashed this reach, Sweetie Pie has seen the long side of midnight our first evening out after a long travel day. This bodes well for me. A quick shower were very conscious of water and utility usage in this environment  and were headed down to West End Road for some breakfast and a trip to Hi-Lo for some supplies.

We head to Canoe for the eats. We knew it would be an easy walk from our crib, one of the big attractions to the place. This area was our stomping ground last reach but we never stopped into Canoe. It ended up being our most visited restaurant this reach. Great location, great staff, great food. Oh, and we dont get into it this morning, but the DRINKS! Watch out!

We sit out on the deck to start, get our coffee (French Press!!!) ordered and some callaloo omelettes. Monique, one of the best and cutest servers in Negril, comes back to sadly inform us that they dont have any callaloo this morning. Dang, have to settle for one of the other 10 delicious things on the menu. We have the place completely to ourselves so we get up and wander a little. I have seen many pictures of the custom lounge seating inside. Now I know why. It is one of the greatest chill spots in the world. This morning we snuggle up in the roadside corner so we have a view out our left to the German Bar and Marys Bay and straight ahead to the blue, blue Caribbean. We get to look at our old spot, the end of the pier at German Bar, from a new spot well now never forget. It's funny because last reach we hung on the pier most mornings and looked at Canoe, this reach we'll hang at Canoe most every day looking at the pier but we never made it to German Bar. We order up more coffee and have the food delivered to the coffee table. Perfect. Were gonna get a lot of Canoe this week!



After a truly leisurely Sunday morning breakfast we head down the road to town. It feels a little surreal to be back on this stretch of road so soon. So familiar, all the little check yourself spots, The rooty spot along side the road where you have to pick your steps carefully, the Negril school, Llantrissant, The church at dead mans corner, the jump and jive around that crazy corner and the view of the sea front and downtown as you come around it, going around back to get to the front of the shopping center. Were back! Holy Crap! WERE BACK!! And its the same, only different, but the different feels familiar.

We grab some basics at Hi-Lo, coffee, half and half, fruit and Banana Rum Cream. Shee-it!! Banana Rum Cream!! We head back up around dead mans and a lady is coming down the hill on the wall side.  I hate that side of the road there, I say, It always scares me. Scares me too! she says with a smile,  I ALWAYS hug this wall!

----------


## Guirigay

Back at the crib we have a nice conversation with the landlord. He really puts us at ease. A few classic Jamaican compliments thrown in. We head up to the roof to get the view in daylight. It is nearly as beautiful as Sweetie Pie and I snap a couple of pics as evidence. 







On the way down she snaps a shot of me in the yard. 



We chill on the porch for a while enjoying the banana rum cream. I check out the view from the left hand side of the porch, its beautiful. Were very happy. Its after noon now and we start to think about heading up to SeaStar. I ask the landlord if he has a driver he would recommend, wed like to have someone regular this week and it seems smart for it to be someone our landlord trusts to be stopping at his yard. He says yes and starts to make some phone calls. No one is available until his fifth or sixth call. In retrospect I feel like I should have sensed some sketchiness at this point but I didnt. Instead, I was fascinated observing the competition and occasional interdependency of competing Negril tourism service networks. In less than a day I had connections to four separate ones from past and current reaches.

Our driver shows up quickly, he lived just across the lane. Up we head to Seastar and we get checked in. We are in 16, way in the back with a great verandah. There is a view of Francines nursery and some huge bougainvillea in the yard. We enjoy the room a little and head back down to the bar. We run into Gerry and Suzie Q who are getting ready to go for a scooter ride. Gerry and Suzie Q on the scooter would be a constantly recurring encounter this reach. We are talking some serious mobility here, these cats GOT AROUND. Of course, all you have to do is read Gerrys trip report to realize this but Im gonna tell you right now  Gerry left stuff out! He is a man in motion, constantly in search of new experience. This passion for new experience, and perhaps one other thing beyond our shared LOVE of Negril, is the core of the bond I share with Gerry. Much respect on this front, mi friend. Get it all, Gerry, get every last bit of it!

Drinks at the bar get us into the early afternoon. We told everyone last night we wouldnt shake the tree too early. We give Marley a call. I have the beginning of a hate-HATE relationship with my Digicel coral phone. It has a user interface and particularly a POS predictive text entry system that makes trying to add someones name to a phone number an exercise in anger management. It was Monday I think before I got Marleys name in and then I gave up trying to get anyone elses. I frequently called three or four people before I finally got the person I was looking for.

Marley says they are going over to SeaSplash for a webcast and party. Brasi is going to be there! Didn't expect to see him until tomorrow. Were in. I DO NOT REMEMBER how the heck we get to SeaSplash but I think we went with a group of people and I think we started by turning left. Were gonna meet a bunch of boardies

----------


## TizzyATX

We probly picked yall up on the way....we were on the bus

----------


## spottycatz

:Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

No worries! I will cover that in my report, lol  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

But Marley, was I right?? I think I'm right!  LOL

----------


## Eden

Haha! you guys are too funny with all the double fact checks!  Love it! So nice to read about your adventures from different perspectives.   Sweetie pie, that's a great shot of you on the roof  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

You are half right Tizzy.....when they called me I told them to come down to Catcha and get a drink at the bar while everyone was getting ready. Then Pelle (sp?) picked us all up in the Chicken bus at Catcha and took us all down to Seasplash for the webcast

----------


## Guirigay

> You are half right Tizzy.....when they called me I told them to come down to Catcha and get a drink at the bar while everyone was getting ready. Then Pelle (sp?) picked us all up in the Chicken bus at Catcha and took us all down to Seasplash for the webcast


I can NEVER prove it now but I had already pieced this together as I was thinking about my introduction to Sweetness.  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

YES!!!!! That is when we ALL met her actually!

----------


## Eden

> Eden......I think I love you.....nope...I am sure I do


Hahaha!! Marley, you are so adorable!  I really hope you and Ninja will be back there in Dec.  Anthony and I would love to meet you both !  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

Awwww...well we are working on it....we shall see, but yes, we definitely would hate to miss out on the amazing group going in December....you and Anthony included!

----------


## Sweetness

Here I come into the mix........hesitant and then completely at ease and in love with the whole gang.  

with Guirigay and Marley though "I already knew"

----------


## Guirigay

> Here I come into the mix........hesitant and then completely at ease and in love with the whole gang.  
> 
> with Guirigay and Marley though "I already knew"


Oh yes, girl, here it is...

----------


## Guirigay

So we roll into the lot at SeaSplash. There’s a group of us I think so I’m guessing it was Marley and Ninja, Boogs and Pooper, Jon, Tizzy and Sweetness. I mention to Sweetie Pie that it looks like Jon and Tizzy are hitting it off. This makes me happy because Jon is Boogers best bud which by my inductive reasoning means he’s GOT to be a better than average guy. Tizzy DESERVES a week in paradise with a good guy. Sweetie Pie surprises me, “They're doing more than hitting it off!” she says with her little twinkle, “They were VERY comfortable with each other at the show last night!” This makes me smile. No more Jon, Tizzy – for the rest of the week it will be Tizzy and Jon, or Jon and Tizzy, or on a few occasions – Jizzy…

We roll back through the property, a lush tropical landscape surrounds the buildings on the way to the beach. It opens up into a large pool/bar/restaurant area that has steps right down on to the beach. There are already quite a few people there and I start scanning the group for -

Brasi – Of all the people I anticipated seeing this reach I don’t think there was anyone I was more excited to see. We share a number of things in common and fact is we’re blood – Clan McLeod. The back and forth in preparation for the flop, plans for hanging a McLeod tartan at Pelican Bar, The Project, Bentley’s, lowdowns and setups filled our conversations pre-flight. We see each other and a BIG hug follows quickly and then we just look at each other with hands on each others shoulders for what is probably only a few seconds but seems longer. The enormous smile on Brasi’s face and the gleam in his eye are an exact reflection of the happiness I’m experiencing. I will never forget it. I’m going to tell you a lot more about Brasi, what a week with a great, great guy. But for the moment I will leave it just at this – I LOVE YOU, MAN!!  :Embarrassment:  Sweetie Pie loves you too, she wants to remind you…

Sweetness – is. Thinking about meeting Sweetness has shaken some of the cobwebs. We did walk down the lane to Catcha to meet up and head to SeaSplash. We had our introductions there but it wasn’t really until Sweetie Pie and I sat down with her at SeaSplash that we began our journey together. And boy are we gonna have some times! And for all the fun that we have together, and there is a lot starting today, it’s the moments in between that I will treasure most with Sweetness. She is kind, considerate, thoughtful, funny, wise and beautiful. Those cover the Sweetness side of her but there’s more, a lot more. She can REALLY surprise you. “Did you just say that, Sweetness?!?” Oh yes, yes she did. She is my greatest surprise and best gift of this reach. Mi sista, mi sweet soul sista…

----------


## Guirigay

Mr SpottyCatz – Last night –“SpottyCatz, they're hilarious!” Catcha this afternoon – “Did you meet SpottyCatz? Their SO fun!” Well today we run across SpottyCatz for the first time and it’s true. Fun and funny.  Mr. SpottyCatz, not unlike myself, is quite willing to play the fool in the name of good times. Crazy clothes, a song, a dance, some general tomfoolery, it’s all in his bag of tricks. I think subconsciously we realized at one point the potential danger of us egging each other on and so frequently would just enjoy the others antics without trying to top each other. I’m thankful, as I hurt myself in innumerable ways this trip and don’t want to imagine where things could have ended up. However, in the future…  :Wink: 

Mrs SpottyCatz – is my Scottish lass. How did she end up marrying a Englishman?  Her feigned innocence in the midst of outrageous commentary made me fall down laughing more than once. And she delivers it all in this amazing Scottish accent that just absolutely floors me. And I think she is always smiling. And then you realize that she has one brown eye and one blue eye, and well, face it, you’re lost…

Indy Bob – is a fun, low-key guy who seemed to be smiling every time we met. He just doesn’t seem to get flustered. I think of Bob as a counterweight, maybe most appropriately as a wheel balancing counterweight. He keeps that whole high speed rotation of Indy Cindy running smooth, no wobbling out of control into the jungle. Into the ocean, yes, jungle, no. Most of the time you could find Bob leaning against the rail, holding up the wall, chilling in a comfy chair. Frequently he’d be chatting up Mr. SpottyCatz but almost always keeping an eye on…

Indy Cindy – “Hi! I’m Lurker Cindy!” Best greeting of the trip! I’m talking with an interdisciplinary research team of Bio-Medical and Engineering scientists about Cindy and they are intrigued. From my descriptions they are sure they can isolate bio-compounds running through her blood stream and believe she may hold the key to all the world’s energy problems. You see, she NEVER stops. And funny? She can make more faces than you can think of. She has a face for just about any emotion and a couple hundred designed to do nothing but make you laugh. On a more serious, human side to the story we did find out that Cindy had a difficult early life. Without Bob to steady her she wobbled into the ditch as a young girl, got knocked up and had to give the baby up… Tizzy’s family has a LOT of explaining to do at home…

----------


## Guirigay

Bella Bea  A FAVORITE. She came in after us and was a whirlwind. I thought she might just be super amped at arriving like I was yesterday but that IS NOT the case. She runs high voltage most of the time. Bea is a straight shooter. She tells it like she sees it. She loves to have fun. She loves to watch young boys spin like tops trying to figure her out. She is also Pattys BFF and watching the two of them together is a hoot. Another of the great disappointments of this trip was that we never made it to Fun Holiday for a hangout and chill with Patty and Kopper, Beachgirl, Bea and

BeccaJean  Becky seemed to be one of the most excited boardies in the lead up to our adventure. Shes a Calls it likes I sees it kind of person and she made some calls at particularly vivid points. I dont remember much more than our greeting from SeaSplash but she is PERMANENTLY ingrained in my mind from the Magic Bus. Classic comments that will live forever for all of us. And a knack for pulling the animal community together as well. Herding Turtles is a BeccaJism (um, I think Ill trademark that!) but the most memorable can only be retold in context in small groups  Like Rabbits!

MuzikDoc  What a cool dude. What a great, great guy. And he REALLY is a music doctor. He brings musical instruments back to life. And he is intimately familiar with one of my favorite places, Elderly Instruments. And he was the purest flopper of ALL the floppers. And he is chilly chill, ice cold in the tropical heat.

Rasta Stan  Is a showman. I think A LOT of people here know that. Is anyone on the board as roundly liked, admired, dare I say revered as Old BeadBeard? It seems as if everyone knows him, and those like me who didnt FEEL like they know him. Easy going yet ready, willing and more importantly CAPABLE of getting a group into some mojo in a hurry. Im pretty certain if all you did was follow Rasta Stan around for the week youd have seen everyone and had a Hella Time. I know whenever he was where I was it was

Drummerboy  I want to know more about Drummerboys story. He ended up being a last minute solo traveler. He was a very genuine and enjoyable guy. Had a great time with him at the flop. Poor guy had no chance, GD hes thinner than I am, but he was all in.

Jim Hurt  Good businessman, great man. I will have a lot more to say about Jim later. Thank you, Jim, for your help, but really, truly, thank you much more for just being there. You put a lot of stuff in perspective.

----------


## Sweetness

BRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr waahhhhhhhhhhh.  Oy.....such beautiful words.  Thank you.  Blessed love to you and MissSP.

[your description of Brasi is spot on.....such a GOOD GUY, talented, handsome, hilarious.....]

----------


## Jim-Donna

Each and every one of these people are are so FUN to hang with. And you are right, Cindy is NON-STOP~and just as SWEET! And Bob takes GREAT CARE of her..........More please.

----------


## marley9808

OMG....I am dying here! So many comments I want to make on this latest post but I will have to take some time, stop crying from laughing so hard, before I can respond....


JIZZY......OMG! You are killing me! 

Tizzy's family has some explaining to do!!!! OMG, YES! They do!
At one point...I think it was the night at Catcha...we looked over at the two of them together and I said...."There's Tizzy, and Tizzy Sr....or Cindy and Cindy Jr. right there!"

I LOVE IT!!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

My dude, I'm dying over here....

ROLLING!!! lololol

accept you really lost me on the "Like rabbits".....how did I manage to miss out on an inside joke???

LOLOL

 And yes, I'm going to go talk to my "mom" tonight....I think you're onto something here.  This explains _everything_!!! LOL  CINDY if you're lurking, I miss you SOOOO much! XO

lol

----------


## drummerboy13

Right back at you Guirigay!!  You and Sweetiepie are great people and had me smiling everytime I got the pleasure of hangin with you guys.  Thank you for your interest in my story!!  I promise to share it with everybody, being that you all have shared so much with me.  This trip for me was an exercise in rebuilding me...and I think it got me off to a great start.  You don't even know, Guirigay, but your little battle trying to swim against the current at the falls is part of that process.  I tried to take a lil something special to learn from each person I met.  I did just that!!  Whether it was watching two people(Clarity and Markus) that are madly in love with one another, play in the waves from my upper deck/chillspot at Seasplash, or your current experience at the falls.....you fine people gave me hope.  My trip report will have a few pics that I feel are important for you guys to see, but I need to get a new laptop in order to throw them on here.  I can't do it on my work computer.  As they say....SOON COME.  I have nothing but love for all you guys and I really mean it........IF YOU EVER ARE COMING THROUGH KC, YOU HAVE A FRIEND THERE!!!  I would love to show you around!!!!  Peace be with you all!!!!

----------


## indybob

I am laughing so hard . Tizzy are you my long lost daughter? LOL :Smile:  keep up with the fun GG INDY CINDY :Smile:  and miss ya sweetiepie....

----------


## TizzyATX

Yeppp Cindy it's all TRUE  :Smile:   We've established that there's been some sort of mix up! LOLOL

----------


## spottycatz

Michael, me ol' mukka!! Surely we will be the same room together in the not too far future, at which point in time we'll see how it fits.  :Wink:

----------


## Guirigay

Thanks everybody.

Tizzy - I don't know HOW IT'S POSSIBLE you can't remember it!! Better ask Booger, he actually had the last word on this one!!  :Wink: 

Drummerboy - really glad to hear this, I'm looking forward to it. Just remember - I'm an idiot...

Sweetness - get out your tissue, we ain't done  :Smile: 

Jim and Donna - I've seen the pics from Canoe post bash on Friday. You ALL are crazy!! And fun!!

Hey Cindy - the reunion was heartwarming!  :Smile:  Promise I'll kiss Sweetie Pie tonight.

----------


## Guirigay

The party is in full swing when we arrive but we give it a little push. A lot of folks who met last night are happy to be back together in a quieter environment. Im glad it was rockin last night because it kept me going and having to talk loud probably helped keep oxygen running to my brain, but Im happy now to be able to talk. Its our first chance as a group to have that easy going chat about. The cocktail party on the beach with all your old friends  from yesterday  and your new ones from today. Were reminded of that best friends for a day sensation of the pub crawl in February only this is taken an order of magnitude higher and refined by the belief that this aint just for a day.

Its just a terrific mishmash of overlapping conversations and people standing in big groups where you can turn any of four or five directions and drop in on some great dialogue. Its almost too much. Talking to someone youre enjoying the hell out of and hearing a voice behind you that makes you smile and looking over the shoulder of your partner and seeing someone youve looked forward to meeting for months. All senses firing on hyperdrive, mind shifting threads of consciousness at a rapid rate, all lubricated by the incredible offerings of Negril.

Sweetie Pie and I have a great chat at a table with Sweetness. We plant some seeds. I have always admired her tag line Preach Peace/ Live Love / Blessed Be. It is not a tag line. She DOES preach peace and she definitely lives love. I pray that she be blessed and offer mine as needed.

The band is terrific, one of those various assemblages of talented Negril musicians finding a way to make a living. Earl Lockes is singing. He remembers us from the Boat Bar and NCB in February. Just a great voice.  An excellent trumpet player as well. Good enough to stop me in my tracks in a talk with Sweetness and Sweetie Pie and turn around to watch him riff a solo. I end up buying a CD of his, have to admit I havent had a chance to listen yet. Will need to do that soon now that Im thinking about it

We have all the boardie musicians in the house and I try to pull them together. I talk to Jim and he says, Let me know what you need! See why people love SeaSplash? Rasta Stan, MuzikDoc, DrummerBoy and Brasi are not nearly as enthusiastic!  :Big Grin:  Theyre having a good time and dont want to work, very understandable.  Rasta Stan makes an astute observation about following the incredible band that is playing. The whole operation fades away

Sweetie Pie has a nice talk with Rob exploring the options of running a business remotely from Jamaica. He is very helpful. Says its the easiest way to stay down there long term. No shingle, much fewer hassles.

----------


## Guirigay

Were back to the beach and the worlds greatest cocktail party continues. Sweetie Pie gets hit by a haggler. He steps up to her holding out a hand as if to greet, and when Sweetie puts her hand up in return he whips a string bracelet around her wrist. I laugh and as he reaches down to my wrist I pull it back. No, no, I say, not me! But Ill pay 500 for the bracelet you snuck onto her wrist! He presses on, inquiring on my left handedness. He has worked this routine a thousand times at least, Im thinking, just this year. I am resistant but it is futile, I end up giving him another 300

 At one point Im just about overwhelmed. I cant believe Im standing here with all these people. I realize I have the camera in my pocket and I slip away for a few moments to check my head and to try to capture the afternoon.

I head up the stairs to the bar and catch Sweetness looking at me. Do you see the little devil in our wonderful angel? Jim is in King of the Party mode.



I just got access to these pictures this morning. I laughed out loud when I saw this next pic. I now present photographic evidence of my prose. Please notice the Ricardos and Mertzs  Mrs SpottyCatz with a wry smile, Indy Bob in preparation for a classic rail lean, Lurker Cindy is a blur and it appears Mr SpottyCatz is preparing for a game of grabass.




Crap focus and I STILL love this one. Indy Bob in his full on, SpottyCatz in his trance dance, maybe my favorite Cindy face of the trip and Rasta Stan on the move




Rasta Stan chatting up Lisa. This is Rob 98% of the time at any webcast




Not much in the way of color tonight but the sunset is always beautiful in Negril.




I cant believe that were all here. Did it really happen?
















There are plans afoot to head to a comedy show out at Moondance Cliffs. Chicken is coming to pick us up!! Things are pulled together, sort of, and we TRY to make our way out. The exit from SeaSplash is as comically slow as the ride in from Mo Bay. Turtles indeed. I see Chicken and give a holler to match my smile. The coolest man in Jamaica! says Chicken with his trademark smile, I love this guy! He gives me the boxer 1,2,3. Dang, hello orbit
Eventually, all who are going get on board and we head out. Supposed to be going to Moondance. Yeah, right, umm, I mean left Were in Jamaica

----------


## indybob

Okay now you know why i do not take time to spell or type correctly :Smile:  it is easier to use slang. And get back to dancin!!!!!!!!!  Oh tizzy my dawta you must come to Indy and meet the family.LOLLOL luvs ya all. I.C. :Smile:  keep the story a comin :Smile:

----------


## Sweetie pie

> Haha! you guys are too funny with all the double fact checks!  Love it! So nice to read about your adventures from different perspectives.   Sweetie pie, that's a great shot of you on the roof


Thank you Eden.  Guirigay is not half bad of a photographer.

----------


## Sweetie pie

My sweet Guirigay, I love you, I love the way you love everyone on this grand adventure. It certainly has been an amazing journey with amazing people.

----------


## TizzyATX

Love it Guiri....you have a way dude....PROPS!  I will be consulting with Booger later on about that. lol

Cindy...I mean, Mom...let's def plan something over Summer....the holidays are too far away!! LOLOL  

I saw that devilish smile on Sweetness....girl you're not fooling US!  :Wink:

----------


## Guirigay

There are not any publishable pictures from this little adventure

Were not on the road more than a minute or so when the whole thing goes in the ditch. And Im gonna say it was my fault. Man, Im really hungry, do you think we can stop at a barrel on the way?  I ask. And there it is. We dont even realize it yet but our plan has gone up in flames. We are, however, phoenixes, and we will rise to new heights from the dropped ashes of this torched plan. The bus gets very jabbery and I dont really know whats going on, Im engaged in some sort of buffoonery and just anxious for some jerk. Eventually, much longer than I thought it would be, we take a giant left hand turn into the lot at Eddies DeBar.

Sweetness is super excited, This is the BEST jerk! she exclaims. Related to the Three Dives family she says but she thinks its even better. THAT gets me and Sweetie Pie excited. We get out and Booger is greeted like a returning hero. I think thats because he WAS a returning hero. Booger held his 4/20 bash here just two nights ago. There are a few chickens on the barrel when Booger checks. Are they ready, Eddie? he asks, Can we get a few to go? Ready soon, says Eddie, How many? as he looks at our large crowd. Lots of hands raise, lots of Ya Mons, lots of Quarter and Half called out. Before you know it were all leaning against the bar, Striped up or rummied out.

I dont know how it happened (well actually I do) but in no time Ive stumbled into a Marxist commune. We are talking some serious socialist radicals. As they pass around the Bolshevist agenda amongst the party members, though, I find myself sucked in and before you know it and Im blown away by their propaganda. I become a card carrying communist. Freaking Pinkos

Theyre good people by and large, if you can overlook one glaring fact. They are extremely cruel to newborns. There are numerous, maybe countless, little children running around Negril today without ANY forearms little baby hands just dangling from their biceps  all in the pursuit of supporting this Leninist party. Oh, the humanity! The poor little children

----------


## Guirigay

So Im going to say something a little out of character here for a moment. Booger is a good man. Booger is a VERY GOOD man. He spreads it around. He helps where he can and he helps generously. There was a joke at Catcha that the staff loved him because he tipped IN ADDITION to the service charge. I never knew! Booger would counter. I dont believe it. Booger loves Eddie and Sexy Rexy and Percy  and a lot of other folks in Negril. And he helps them out in a lot of ways with an easy generosity I truly admire. And he absolutely WILL NOT allow ANYONE to return it in kind. He must carry some talisman enchanted with a Protection from Gifting 5 cast upon it (Thats for all you geeks out there  :Smile:  ). OK, there it is, now back to our regularly scheduled character assassination...

Booger is totally in his element here, after all hes a Sandienista. And all his buddies at DeBar are only too happy to run out and chop off babies forearms for him. The night is a massacre. And this is not a comment to disparage Eddies kitchen or cleanliness but the table is littered with GIANT nocturnal house pests. Children are sacrificed and their substantial remains left to rot as another steps to the firing line. It is ridiculous. In a week of massive stupidity tonight at DeBar ranks retarded.

Eventually, in true Jamaican time, the food shows. It is fantastic. Sweetness is beside herself, Di Bess Mon, always di Bess! she patters to Eddie. Moondance is a long gone idea. We hang quite a while at DeBar. We talk about a late night trifecta of LTU, Sexys and Sir Ds and the gang saddles up in classic turtle fashion. Sweetie Pie is fading though and when Chicken stops at Catcha to drop someone off (Sweetness?) we hop out and head up the lane. On the way I start to get my head right. Focus, baby, tomorrow is the FLOP!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

I musta been REAL ****'ed up....cause I'm sooooooo LOST right now. LOLOLOL

Why were arms being chopped off of babies!?!?!?

I'm gonna chime in  real quick about Booger.  He IS generous, and he IS a good friend....and it's genuine.  On top of all that he's a funny MF'er

----------


## marley9808

LOL...I don't know what I find funnier....this latest entry or Tizzy's response!!!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

----------


## Guirigay

Tiz, Tiz, Tiz... You cannibalistic commie!! You devoured babies forearms...  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

You were there right??  I was there....dont know how I missed all the baby hoopla but i'm a little disturbed to know I might have had some involvment.  :EEK!: 

LOLOLOL  Crazy ass trip

----------


## booger

:Embarrassment: You guys are way too nice......

I LOVE Eddie's Debar and the vibe that Eddie and his lovely lady create. It was a pleasure to hang with her before she headed out off the island.

I have a pic of that night.....
edit.... see next page....
I do not recall where Jon was at this moment and I didn't really care. LOL.

----------


## TizzyATX

Just wait Booger....

----------


## TizzyATX

Not very nice Booger....that is not flattering picture lol

Seriously make it go away!!  Lol

Oh an for the record....there are indeed pics from that night but this nuh be one.  Wrong again Booger...

----------


## Sweetness

LOL....Tizzy is right = different fun night at Eddie's.

Great night for sure.  Love the vibe there and his wifie is a sweetheart.  And the food......OY
Lovin the stories Guiri.......ONE LOVE   :Embarrassment:

----------


## marley9808

What a night....I have never laughed so hard in my whole life.....we were definitely at a comedy show! Just not the one we were planning on! LOL

----------


## TizzyATX

What _nice_ pictures Marley, thank you so much for sharing those. lol

It was a really good night.  They all were. 

That thing is HUGe...booger please....I promise I'll send them to you tomorrow, for the love of little amputee babies....take that **** down LOL

----------


## wpyogi

love the pic, Tizz. 

it says to me...pure freedom!

----------


## booger

> What _nice_ pictures Marley, thank you so much for sharing those. lol
> 
> It was a really good night.  They all were. 
> 
> That thing is HUGe...booger please....I promise I'll send them to you tomorrow, for the love of little amputee babies....take that **** down LOL



Um..... Sweetness posted the pics, not Marley. LOL.

----------


## Clarity

Giurigay - Really enjoying your TR, looks like there was a lot of fun times happening while we were in Mandeville. It's so great to see all the pics and hear the stories! I feel like I'm transported back to Negril through your words. I can't wait for the next update.

Booger -  You're gonna have two chicas throwing sea urchins at you if you keep that up! lol! 
And she's right, wrong night - I remember _that_ party.  :Wink: 

Tizzy - I really miss seeing your smile, girl! You're just living it up and enjoying the moment in that picture.  I love it!
Let me know when you make it out to SoCal - we'll take a drive down to meet up with you all. I promised Sandy I would come to visit. Pinky sweared it. :Embarrassment:  

Miss you all of you guys so much!!

----------


## booger

How's that?

----------


## Jim-Donna

Booger.....LOL LOL

----------


## Guirigay

Sweetness! What great pic's! Thank you. great, great portraits. Put's me right back under that giant thatched roof... Makes me fall in love with all those faces all over again... If I have to pic one though, Boogs and Sandie, you can truly see how happy he is to be at Debar with de buds and de buds...

And I didn't even mention his generosity THERE to us, what a guy...

And Chicken! GD I love that shot!

----------


## marley9808

I agree Guirigay!!!

Love those pics, Sweetness

----------


## sunray

_"Booger is totally in his element here, after all hes a Sandienista. And all his buddies at DeBar are only too happy to run out and chop off babies forearms for him. The night is a massacre. And this is not a comment to disparage Eddies kitchen or cleanliness but the table is littered with GIANT nocturnal house pests. Children are sacrificed and their substantial remains left to rot as another steps to the firing line. It is ridiculous. In a week of massive stupidity tonight at DeBar ranks retarded."_

Bizzarre, Bizzarrer, Bizzarrest.  WTF?

----------


## TizzyATX

My bad I did mean Sweetness. LOL  I already knew those were her pics even. HA. Fingers just have a mind of their own and there were some choice cold cuts at my house last night. lol (Hey on a sidenote Sweetness, if you're in town and dont have plans this weekend holler at ur girrrrrrrl we could chill by some wata!!)

Booger....much better...thanks dooood.  So ya'll have fun last night? lol  :Smile: 

Guiri...I love you're writing....I can get down with some pretty twisted stuff but my god man....LMAO....what is SweetiePie putting in your sandwiches?  :Wink:

----------


## Guirigay

> _"Booger is totally in his element here, after all he’s a Sandienista. And all his buddies at DeBar are only too happy to run out and chop off babies forearms for him. The night is a massacre. And this is not a comment to disparage Eddie’s kitchen or cleanliness but the table is littered with GIANT nocturnal house pests. Children are sacrificed and their substantial remains left to rot as another steps to the firing line. It is ridiculous. In a week of massive stupidity tonight at DeBar ranks retarded."_
> 
> Bizzarre, Bizzarrer, Bizzarrest.  WTF?


Sorry, Sunray, the confusion and bizarreness are intentional... It CAN be figured out, though... Much easier if you have the code book but even some with the key struggle a little (Like Tizzy  :Big Grin:  )... things to think about - leftness and all things drawn to the left hand side, light hating kitchen pests and... uh... well... babies forearms...

----------


## spottycatz

Guirigay, what a busy little head you've got, I would be dizzy if I was inside there!

----------


## TizzyATX

> love the pic, Tizz. 
> 
> it says to me...pure freedom!


You know what...that's exactly what that is right there! LOL  I was just livenin up myself...you gotta do that when you get the chance.  :Wink:   Miss ya girl, hope we can do it again...same time same place. lol




> Booger -  You're gonna have two chicas throwing sea urchins at you if you keep that up! lol! 
> And she's right, wrong night - I remember _that_ party. 
> 
> Tizzy - I really miss seeing your smile, girl! You're just living it up and enjoying the moment in that picture.  I love it!
> Let me know when you make it out to SoCal - we'll take a drive down to meet up with you all. I promised Sandy I would come to visit. Pinky sweared it. 
> 
> Miss you all of you guys so much!!


hahahahahaha

Miss ya so much much bbygirl.  Haven't got to talk to you really since being back, but think of you and your crazy hubs often, and fondly.  I'm going to SoCal in a couple weeks....is there any way???

----------


## TizzyATX

> guirigay, what a busy little head you've got, i would be dizzy if i was inside there!


 :Stick Out Tongue:  lololol

----------


## sunray

Guirigay, I'm enjoying your report and the excellent photos, but I wonder what the heck was going on at Eddie's that evening.  Are babies forearms similar to other's sub sandwiches (as per the code book)?

----------


## TizzyATX

I think I left my codebook on the bar at Eddies

----------


## booger

> I think I left my codebook on the bar at Eddies


Last time I saw it was by the outdoor shower......

----------


## marley9808

Hahahaha!!!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Marley must have thought to have mine laminated (that girl thinks of everything)....good lookin out

----------


## gerryg123

> I think I left my codebook on the bar at Eddies


Maybe he is referring to the chickens on the grill?

----------


## Guirigay

> Guirigay, I'm enjoying your report and the excellent photos, but I wonder what the heck was going on at Eddie's that evening.  Are babies forearms similar to other's sub sandwiches (as per the code book)?


In an attempt to clarify by obfuscating I will make the following correlation - subs are to BF's as bobby pins are to submarines... I hope that fails to clear things up in true forearm fashion...  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Holy **** dude....my face hurts from laughing

----------


## Misti1

God!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish someone would get to writing

----------


## rastagal

I feel like I'm in the middle of a Monty Python movie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## irieworld

come back with more, imaginative wordsmith!

----------


## Coco

I'm with you Misti...

----------


## negrilaholic

> It was awesome. Some of us are already planning another trip end of April beginning of May next year. Sign up!


oh that is so cool, I will be living in Jamaica by that time! It would be so awesome to be able to meet up with ya'll and party!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Misti1

Trip reports are like flowers, they are to watered and nourished and admired.  If their author negelects them, who do you think should care????

----------


## marley9808

LOL Misti! I was thinking the same thing........knock knock, where are you guys?

----------


## Guirigay

Sorry, very busy, it may come in bits and pieces over the next few days... Here's a little...

I awake with great ease this morning and we are again well past the dawn. A little lounging and pillow play and we’re headed down for coffee. We roll easy this morning, hanging in the restaurant, chilling on the couches, grab another coffee. Gerry and Suzie Q grab a bite to eat. Gerry is thinking about the flop. Non-committal to this point, he’s talking about the $100 gift certificate that Chris has thrown in for the winner. “Might have to give it a try,” says the Mighty Californian, “ I could use that here!” Crap!! How the HELL am I going to beat Gerry in a Belly Flop competition?!?

----------


## Clarity

Yay!! Guirigay is back!!

Looking forward to your next update :Smile:

----------


## Misti1

bout time

----------


## Guirigay

Well, says Gerry,Well see and he and Suzie Q saddle up for adventuring, leaving me to ponder my various options for failure. Before they roll I run and grab a pic. This sight, seen a dozen times in the following week, is locked in forever. Negril, April 2012 baby





Im worried about the Flop and Sweetie Pie can sense it. You need to relax, she says and grabs my hand to lead me to the room. Youre a genius! I proclaim, Id like to hire you full time as my flop preparation specialist. We enter serious discussions regarding her compensation package. Ample time is spent in consideration of the leisure and entertainment clause. Once we reach a mutually beneficial conclusion to the negotiations we can get serious about getting my head in the right spot. Sweetie Pie recommends several sets of a new training program she is developing on the fly FREAKING GENIUS she dubs it the Hammock Game Regimen. Funny thing is, I dont REALLY get that relaxed. There is, however, a respite, a moment of relief, of phenomenal relief from the building stress and pressure of the Well shes just a terrific little flop prepper, thats my point

----------


## TizzyATX

Well I think she's just plain terrific....

----------


## marley9808

> Well I think she's just plain terrific....


I concur!

----------


## spottycatz

Michael!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Guirigay

We return to the bar for a drink and something to eat. Sweetie Pie is craving some good old Negril French Fries and after a quick look at the menu I know what Im ordering  POUTINE!! How is it that I travel 1600 miles south and end up ordering a national dish of the Great White North? Crazy, and actually pretty good. Aint no pile of fries, cheese curd and gravy like Ive had at any number of Canadian ski resorts but it was pretty good. Got it again good. Makes me smile thinking about Canuck taters in Jamaica, mon! Lots of Canadians visit the SeaStar I think

Late in the morning Brasi shows up and we start talking Flop. Brasi knows my plan and we discuss the functional details of how were going to pull it off.  Brasi is only doing an Exhibition flop to start the proceedings and has a WWF type costume he plans on wearing. Im pretty sure Im only flopping the one time, Ive got A LOT of crap and have a reasonably high level of confidence Im going to hurt myself. Last? Next to last? asks Brasi and we settle on next to last, SOMEONE will have to go after me. Brasi becomes competitor O and I am competitor X.

Other floppers start to show. Drummerboy, what can he have planned? Hes thinner than me but very athletic. MuzikDoc, LORD ALMIGHTY, he was my pre-Negril odds leader and he looks every bit the part of the dominating, take no prisoners Flop Master. And then GerryG, Effin GerryG, comes rolling back in. Then Ninja is here, looking surprisingly laid back. And Booger looking incredibly laid back to no surprise at all. And Sandie, Super-Cali-Non-Fragilly Mo Fo Badazz Sandie is in the house. No weak sauce there, a lot more Francine style. GonJon is there too, but to be honest he only calculates as a variable for a brief but blazing moment well get to later. You see, he seems to be a little pre-occupied. Focused? Yes, but not on the flop. He had a single flop eye-popper planned but Chris pulled the drain plug on it. He was gonna jump off the bar roof which would have resulted in immediate disqualification from the flop czar. Must of agreed to that when I was drunk,Says Chris, All those promises are null and void.

----------


## TizzyATX

_"Sandie, Super-Cali-Non-Fragilly Mo Fo Badazz Sandie is in the house"_

Hahahahaha  Damn right!

....ON with the FLOP!

----------


## Guirigay

We are all starting to get into our pre-game. Rounds of courage are ordered and quickly consumed. There is a gathering at the Flop House, the Temple of Zoom, The Pre-Hit Hit Hut, The Head Shed, the Ganjzebo, the Clown Canopy, or as I referred to it  The Athletes Tent. Its a good Old Time Revival as we check our heads. Its confirmed that sanity has left the premises

Im sitting in a corner of the Green Room trying to inflate a few pool toys inconspicuously when I hear Brasi behind me giving the welcome. Before I know it Brasi has done his exhibition flop! Crap, I missed it! And Im supposed to do something What the hell am I supposed to do? Eventually I remember that Im supposed to thank the wait, what am I supposed to say? I go up and spit something out vaguely similar in a halting WTF did he just say sort of way. Then I try to introduce MuzikDoc as the first official flopper drawn at random. Only his card says 2 Im thinking, Oh, this is going to go well when MuzikDoc gets pulled from the flop line at the last moment.

The judges need to get their scoring system straightened out. The crowd gets anxious and boisterous and Marley has to shoosh them. This is complicated! She informs the rowdy crowd. I dont think they cared Im trying to shuffle off my cartloads of flop gear to the prep room without too many people noticing.  Returning to the Hack Shack I see Ninja in some sort of martial art focus routine funny, though, it looked a little like the Three Stooges Curly face wipe with a Red Stripe hat on How does that work, dude? Cause it clearly works

----------


## Guirigay

So the Judges are ready and MuzikDoc steps to the edge and BOOM! He just crushes it. Perfect form arms, legs and head arched slightly back, belly extended and making first contact, loud and a giant splash! Were not effin around here, MuzikDoc has thrown down a gauntlet and it appears to be forged of Valyrian steel. The judges are duly impressed, awarding nearly straight 3s. If he hadnt been the FIRST flopper they would have been straight 3s. I applaud with concern.

There is more confusion at the judges table about the flop order but eventually Drummerboy steps to the edge. He has been commenting on the need to do something different, he carries a handicap in this event similar to mine but greater. His plan is to offset his size with athleticism and he takes a running start to a very high twisting leap. He gets UP there. But he only turns 180 degrees and as he comes down he snaps his back to impact the water. He has committed the Rookies mistake, back flopping at a BELLY FLOP competition.  He gets high marks for style and splash but gets marked way down for impact. This is particularly funny because Gerry is standing right behind the judges as they are dogging Drummerboy for back flopping at a belly flop. Still, Drummerboy has racked up some decent points on a back flop!

I just want to say that I came prepared to play as many angles as I could to give myself an opportunity to win. A HIGHLY competitive spirit is an integral part of the dark side of my personality. It can lead to some of my more regrettable actions. Fortunately, with this event, I think I channeled that competitiveness in a manner that created rather than destroyed. I know I walked away feeling closer to my competitors even though I pulled out ALL the stops. I tried to pull all the levers I could, play any card I could think of  I tried to elicit laughter and amazement, I tried to impress, I tried to pull heartstrings, cause lord knows I wasnt going to push a lot of water. Oh, and I also took advantage of every lax rule I was aware of, the primary being BRIBERY! Oh, yes, I bribed. As was clearly stated in the pre-flop rules, bribery was not only legal, as far as the judges were concerned it was kind of expected Well, hell, Im all over that.

I had hit a few of the judges up with their complimentary flop souvenirs before the contest but as Gerry is getting ready to go, I notice BeccaJean is admiring one of the bribes. I quickly grab another Gift and present it to Becky with my warmest regards. 

 Im feeling the squeeze as I watch the Mighty Californian step to the edge He steps back and takes a running approach to the pool and and he BACK FLOPS! Im gonna say the impact is huge and the wave is tsunamic but he BACK FLOPPED! Now Ive watched the replay on this and Im convinced its because Gerry has a misunderstanding of the rules, thinking its the best of two flops to move on not the combined of two flops and he wants to save his best for last. But its not and I see the door open a crack. Still he gets good scores for everything but impact. The wave was insane, watch the video. So Im still feeling like there isnt much operating room in the field.

----------


## Guirigay

Im kind of fidgeting around as Ninja steps to the edge and I actually miss his flop, I just catch this huge plume of water shooting skyward and the crowd going wild. I turns out I never actually see ANY of Ninjas flops but the Splash-Plume-Applause routine would be repeated throughout the afternoon. Perfect Score!! Marley announces with perhaps just a little TOO much enthusiasm. Im thankful that shes ONLY the scorekeeper/rules judge/booking VP/resident goddess and wonder if my bribery of her couldnt have been better used elsewhere  :Embarrassment:  Ninja has rocked the first 10 (which by our convoluted scoring structure was actually a 36!  :Big Grin:  ) of the day and Im seeing some difficulty working my way into the top four even if I nail my execution plan. There is, after all, a huge hole in the plan given the judging criteria. Better hope those bribes were effective

Ive kind of guesstimated how long it will take me to get ready and how long the flops are taking and think I better get in the prep room. Brasi and I scoped out the pool shower and changing room before the flop and I head there. There IS a problem Im going to have to walk around three quarters of the pool to get to the flop launch. That is going to be a LONG ways in my get up. I start with the flippers, full size ScubaPro flippers designed to insure I eat pavement momentarily. I tie a shark kite around my chest. A poor substitute for a manatee love pillow, I know. Sorry, classic oversell. I hear Brasi holler, Mr. Booger! and I pop my head out the door to see a massive spread eagle drop. Impressive. And unhelpful.

I continue with the prep as Boogers score is announced. A couple of kiddie animal float rings around the waist, these concern me and rightfully so. Good score for Booger, a 33, and Sandie is up. I pull on a shower cap and swim goggles on my forehead and catch Sandie doing some crazy Flashdance routine before laying it ALL out there. Awesome woman, love and respect, cant wait to night dive with you at Catcha. As our lovely Tizzy commented so perfectly, Sorry Babe She nails style but gets dinged on both splash and impact. Im pulling on baby arm floats and opening a package of dishwashing gloves when Brasi announces me and someone is flinging the door open.

----------


## Guirigay

Im just trying to pull my gloves on as the door swings wide, not easy in the tropical heat. I waddle a little bit letting my flippers poke out the door and hear some laughs. Just as I pull on my second glove Indy Cindy pokes her head in and I get the kind of response Im hoping for. Now if only I can move. I shuffle out the door and theres some big laughs.  I try to put on my Caesars Triumphant Entrance face, I think its more commonly known as a smirk. Instead of a slave at my side theres an idiot in my head that keeps repeating, All glory is fleeting. For the next few moments only a few things run through my mind  Lift Your Feet, Swing Your Arms (more important than you might think) and Look Triumphant. Lift, Swing, Smirk Hey I think Im going to make it all the way around! I stop for a monster slam of my competitors card on the judges table, the reception is good. I continue around the pool making a good save from disaster as I wheel around to the launch point. I try to continue my exaggerated motions through my launch, first cartoon running in place then slowly stepping to the edge, swinging my arms, launching and, well, floating actually

The crowd is pretty amped so no matter what, Im happy. Primary mission achieved. Big smile on my face and Im pretty much laughing for a while. They give me 4s across the board for style, 4s for splash (SEE the bribery DID pay off!) and dis me on impact. Thats OK, I mean I basically bounced off the surface of the water Acceptable. And better yet, I exceed perfection, pulling in a total score of 37!

Im laughing in the pool as Gonjon steps up to the edge. He moves things around to get the longest runway he can. He takes a sprint with a big launch and lays out a huge brain hanging flying cross. And he lands a classic, massive Willy Whacker,  a Crotch Crusher, a Fertility Fixer I cringe when he lands. It is the most painful flop off the day, Im certain. He is rewarded with a 37 as well, but that is really beside the point. Jon had temporarily lost focus and allowed the spirit of competition to take over. His focus on possible fleeting glory had blurred his understanding of achieved fleeting glory and put at risk his future certain fleeting glory. He made a correction

Hoping that Daisy and Markus would make it back from Mandeville we had kept the competition open until the end of the first round. With them still absent and no other takers from the crowd the competitive field is closed, all markers are on the table. Whatcha gonna do now?

----------


## Guirigay

Gonna be on the move until the middle of next week, I'll try to have an update ready then. Have a great Memorial Day, everyone, I plan to.  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

> I’m laughing in the pool as Gonjon steps up to the edge. He moves things around to get the longest runway he can. He takes a sprint with a big launch and lays out a huge brain hanging flying cross. And he lands a classic, massive Willy Whacker,  a Crotch Crusher, a Fertility Fixer… I cringe when he lands. It is the most painful flop off the day, I’m certain. He is rewarded with a 37 as well, but that is really beside the point. Jon had temporarily lost focus and allowed the spirit of competition to take over. His focus on possible fleeting glory had blurred his understanding of achieved fleeting glory and put at risk his future certain fleeting glory. He made a correction…


It _was_ a beautiful flop...

...and Sandie was a flashdance superstar.  Nice job on the play by play...but surely it doesn't end here???

----------


## wpyogi

Guiri - I am still amazed you didn't eat concrete with those flippers on!

----------


## Clarity

> Guiri - I am still amazed you didn't eat concrete with those flippers on!


I know, I was watching the footage and I was amazed at the amount of air you gained! That was impressive! I would have just fallen over backwards, you were like bird, Guirigay! Great form!

I'm loving this trip report, it's so much fun to read. You've got me cracking up. Very dramatic! The author of "The Hunger Games" has got nothing on you. 

Markus was sad that we arrived too late for him to be an official participant but He still got his one jump at the very very end, after the camera crew left. I still can't figure out how he ended up in your speedo though! lol!

----------


## booger

> Guiri - I am still amazed you didn't eat concrete with those flippers on!


I had the exact same thought.  :Cool:

----------


## Misti1

This is all the way over on page 2 all neglected where is my favorite author????

----------


## Guirigay

I will try to be a little better, lot's of balls in the air right now... Just a little bit today...  :Smile: 

Well, I have absolutely NO IDEA what Im going to do. I had never thought of any other flop besides the flug-tag one. I really wasnt sure Id be able to do another flop and even if I could there wouldnt be a lot of point in flopping in the same get up any way. But I CAN flop again. The kiddie float rings did what I feared they would do, twisting to the side and popping off with some scratching on my abdomen, but its not that bad. The kite didnt poke or stab me so thats OK. Maybe I can make that work again

Im sitting looking at my pile of flop toys when the second round commences with another Atomic Flop. MuzikDoc just does not play around, especially when it comes to goofing off. Perfect form, great height and the exact right angle of attack create a violent smack and a gargantuan splash. It is, for my money, the single best pure flop of the day. He is well rewarded. I need to figure something out with the shark kite

Drummerboy steps to the edge again. Another athletic sky high approach again, hes up and I think he pulls off a jack knife but this time he lays the belly out and splashes good. He gets good scores but the first round back flop is going to hamper him. If I can just land a decent flop it should be enough to best at least him. Maybe if I flopped a torpedo dive

Gerry is up again and makes a serious effort to empty the pool. Gerry nails a solid belly flop, the geyser is big but not huge, the impact wave IS huge! It splashes up over the edge of the pool. Thank you, Gerry, for back flopping in the first round. Two of these bad boys and youd have been moving on to the next round. At this point, though, all I know is Gerry has just thrown down an epic flop bomb. Better try to add a little twist to the plan if I can

Im looking through the pileocrap when I hear the splash of massive impact again. As I turn I hear the crowd going wild again! And there it is, a plume of water falling back to the pool from an impressive height. There are big whoops. I dont know until later but Ninja has plopped a 360. What I know now is hes scored REALLY good again. I need some mojo, something in the flash and sizzle department

----------


## Guirigay

Booger steps to the edge and does a little fumbling around. Finally, he steps back and takes a quick run at the edge and just as he reaches the edge to launch himself he reaches back and tugs the back of his trunks down and flies out to a nice swan flop. The Moon Flop! The place goes crazy! Chris, who’s been watching the whole proceeding, declares, “That’s it! It’s going to take skin to win!” This concerns me, as the crowd contains exactly one person interested in seeing me any more disrobed than I already am. On top off that, Booger is playing my showman’s card to extraordinary effect. Damn CaliCoolCat! Maybe if I sing…

I believe I can flop,
I Believe I can really drop,
Judges look in my eyes,
And your scores I will hypnotize,
Yes you know I’m the one,
One-oh, one-oh that equals ten…

Yes! I get to throw in a little poetry (okay lyrics, but still...) at a Booger moment!! I’m frantically trying to work something out as Sandie steps to the edge. I have to be honest, I don’t remember what Sandie did for her second flop, I was in serious competitive focus mode. I gotta do something besides just flop. I’m looking around and I notice the shark kite has some streamer tails on it that had been rubber-banded up on the first flop. They came loose and are trailing me as I walk around with the kite strapped to my back. I gather them up in my hand. I think I’ve got it. As Sandie receives her score I walk to the corner of the pool by the Zoom Room…

I walk up to the judges table as I’m announced, crouch down and look behind with a concerned glance. “Duh-da… Duh-da… Duh-da,duh-da… Duh-de-da!!” As I move steadily but urgently around the pool. I stop at the edge and repeat, “Duh-da… Duh-da…Duh-da-duh-da,” and at this point I throw the streamers out behind me and am quite happy and surprised that they actually end up 6-8 feet behind me, “Duh-de-da!!” and I launch myself out in a nice torpedo dive, only I keep my head up, mostly. I still impact head first, well actually face first. Pretty much all day I led with my face. When I come up there are good cheers again and before I know it a special belly flop duck rescue team has been dispatched to aid me out of the pool.

As I’m sitting on the edge of the pool we watch Gonjon throw a jackknife for his second flop! Boy pulled it all together at the end. What small victory would this have been had it knicked our hero’s sword? What cunning and foresight to realize that by losing this brief battle he was better positioned for the long slog of close quarters combat the week had laid out for him…

There is a pause in the proceedings as the judges tally their scores. All contestants were worthy competitors, but only four will move on. Who will they be?

----------


## Guirigay

During the intermission Daisy and Markus return from Mandeville. Its too late for Markus to join the competitors but not for Daisy to join the judging panel. She takes her place for the Semis and the Finals. As many of the contestants engage in a health and safety inspection in the Cuckoo Cabana the Semi-Finalists are announced  MuzikDoc, Ninja, Booger and Guirigay! Thats quite a gauntlet of girth for me to overtake. Well, Booger aint huge but hes already moon dived and gone on endlessly about hanging brain so Im figuring hes going to pull a card I havent put in my deck

So I need to figure something out. How can I increase my impact? Im staring at my flop pile when it comes to me. I can DEFINITELY increase my impact. I ask the judges how many more flops would be necessary to win and they say two. Can I come up with another one? This is a finals worthy flop plan but its worthless if I dont make it to the finals

MuzikDoc goes first and sticks to the plan. Old school, no effing around master belly flopping. Not quite as good as the second flop, though, and that may cost him. If youre going to straight flop, I think they need to get bigger and better each time. No disrespect, Masta Slamma, you know this is true  :Smile:  That opinion is entirely in retrospect, though, cause at the time all any of us are thinking is, Damn! There he goes AGAIN! I cant come up with a second flop As I stare at the mish mash of special ed accessories I hear Ninja announced and turn to

Yes, catch the moment of impact and watch another eruption of pool water! And the damn crowd is whooping again! This is getting a little annoying! On video later I will see that he has done sort of a stalefish ankle grab, A nice choice for the event even if he didnt know it And the dude just keeps popping up from each flop with the biggest smile on his face I gotta bring it, see if I can make the finals and pull something out of the backside for it 

Booger steps to the edge again and shuffles a little, sort of like I imagine myself if Im standing there thinking What the HELL am I going to do? And then he launches into a Burt Reynolds Centerfold Flop and he nails it! A very athletic move. And stylish. And he lands a solid impact. Dang, these cats just keep bringing it So lets see

I grab the flippers and slide my hands into the footholds, wrapping my fingers back through the toe holes. As I step to the edge I see a noodle floating in my landing zone and try to push it away. It only takes a couple of seconds for it to float out of the way but it feels like forever. I step to the left a little and launch, pulling my arms as far behind me as I can and as I approach the water I try to time the downward slap of my arms and the flippers to meet the water at the same time as my body. Just about everything  hits at the same time. Face, upper chest, arms at high speed and the flippers at even higher speed as I snap my wrists. It is LOUD and I know it even as I quickly submerge. I come up in a lot of pain, Im staggered a little. The crowd is definitely whooping, I think Ive given myself a chance. I take a look and Im RED, REALLY RED! The scores come in and there is some booing from the crowd. Im still a little disoriented but Sweetie Pie says, They didnt give you enough points, the crowd says more! So I stumble my way over to the judges table. I display my arms which are deep red and offer a few commentaries on my competitive abandon. I am awarded extra points. Another angle played successfully, will it be enough to get me a shot in the finals? If it does, what the hell am I going to do?

----------


## Seveen

i'm surprised y'all didn't drain the pool - lol

----------


## marley9808

So were we, Seveen!

----------


## Guirigay

There is a lot of propaganda being passed around in the Communist Community Center as we await the judges decision. As red as I am, I fit right in. I feel like any decision is acceptable, everyone really threw down. There is a lot of camaraderie between the floppers and Im just enjoying it, not thinking much about what Ill do if Im in the final. Im not sure Ive got any tricks left to pull if I am. And then they announce it  Ninja vs Guirigay in the finals! Oh Crap!!

What can I do? How can I win? My hyper-competitiveness kicks back in immediately. Whos going to pick the winner? The judges (at the moment I dont realize this is the fatal misconception). What angle can I play to advantage with the judges? What do they love? Hmmm.. Maybe I can get them to vote with their hearts instead of their eyes and their minds Oh yeah, thats it! I got it! Where is she? The judges ADORE Sweetie Pie. And the love how I love her, this just might work. I call Sweetie Pie over and ask her the question every woman dreams of one day being asked, Sweetie Pie, will you flop with me?

She is receptive but uncertain. I sell her, Sweetie Pie, with the history we have with this panel of judges if you and I flop side by side, hand in hand, I think we walk away the winners. MuzikDoc has been sitting next to us watching this whole development with amusement. I dont remember exactly what he said but he gave Sweetie Pie reassurance that it was a solid gameplan. That sold her, thanks MuzikDoc! So Sweetie Pie goes off to ensure that the video taping of the finals occurs without her and Im called up for the coin toss to pick order. Only problem is there is no coin so we switch to Rock, Paper, Scissors which makes me laugh. Easiest game in the world to defeat me at, if you know me! I declare to Ninja and the crowd as we prepare to knock 1,2,3. At the drop Ninja throws scissors and I have won as I crouch a little and bellow out my best WWE Smackdown I Always Rock!! I decide to go last and Ninja immediately exclaims, I knew it! Id have done the same thing! Paper, baby, next time, paper

Im back at the Loco Lounge with Sweetie Pie to make sure were all good when I again hear the call of Ninja! and turn around to once again catch a giant splash, only this one is MUCH further out in the pool than ANY other flops have been today. And the crowd REALLY whoops it up. But I try to put that out of my mind. Focus, make sure Sweetie Pie is OK. She is nervous, I can see. Its going to hurt, isnt it? Yes, Sweetie, its going to hurt. OK Shes such a trooper, what a spirit of adventure. I am so lucky to be standing here right now, ready to be 20 kinds of stupid with her in my hand. I step to the edge like Im just going to flop but then call Sweetie Pie over. Whats going on? I can hear. Is she going to flop? Oh My God! Everything Im hoping to hear from the judges. Sweetie Pie takes her necklace off and we kiss and I can tell Im pegging out the mushy meter with the judges. One, two, three! I count and just after the 3 there is a loud EEK! from Sweetie Pie as we launch out over the water, landing simultaneously. There is a warm reception when we surface and we kiss and play in the water a little bit.

----------


## Guirigay

As were sitting at the edge of the pool there are applause for me and then applause for Ninja and then Patty is there draping me with a sash and then were all pulled together for a set of photos. Then the socializing begins in earnest.

So Im going to tell on myself a little bit here because I think its actually pretty hilarious. I can pretty much guarantee that I would have been my animated gregarious self regardless after the flop but Im sure I was a little extra extra cause heres the thing I thought Id won! You see I thought the applause were just the audiences response to the announcement of the winner and not the judges abdicating their RESPONSIBILITY to choose a winner to the lunatic mob!  :Smile:  And since I was announced first I MUST have been the winner Alas, this was not the case, as I learned a little later at the decompression session. Im talking with Brasi about the event and mention something about having $100 at Seastar to use this week, No, dude, Ninja won the certificate. Says Brasi. Cest la vie I had to laugh at myself  :Embarrassment:  Sweetie Pie says something a little later, thinking Id won also, and Brasi says, No, Ninja won but he did want you to get the $2000j tab. Now that was unexpected and VERY nice, thanks Ninja. It took a little of my self inflicted pain away.

There is quite a gathering at the Shifty Shade Shack. It turns out that Sweetie Pies little Kodak HD video camera is left turned on on the table pointing at the roof. The audio from this section of tape is downright hilarious and nearly entirely unrepeatable. One of the most fun and unexpected finds of the post trip rummaging.

 Sweetie Pie and Patty are the perfect bookends to a black and white party, both rocking the same Victoria Secret coverup in black on a black suit and white on a white suit. Pefection. I tell Patty that watching Kopper pin her sash on before the contest was a little window onto their relationship. Kopper had the look of complete satisfaction and happiness on his face as he carefully pinned that sash on her right hip. Dont think it was possible for him to be any more content. Kopper is a FOOL for her stockings, I believe

Brasi receives a lot of well deserved compliments. Everyone has had a blast and we raised a decent chunk of cash for the Buy a Brick program. He deflects the praise with alacrity, giving credit to everyone else. I think the pool cleaning guy and the security guard were more deserving of recognition in Brasis mind. What a great guy.

Plans are made to go to Travellers to buy the bricks but Sweetie Pie and I have managed to link up with our acquaintance who hooked us up with our lodging and we want to spend a little time with her. We jump in a bus with a bunch of folks heading to the beach and get out at our lane. We have a nice talk with our acquaintance and invite her to dinner but she is tired from travel so we head to Canoe by ourselves.

We do happy hour at Canoe. Woo Hoo! Dirty Bananas followed by Dirty Bananas followed by Blue Canoes! Holy Smokes, Blue Canoes! A drunkards best friend and a great way to finish off a binge, cause youll be finished. Some dinner at Canoe and we walk back up the lane. A chat with the landlord makes us feel really good about where were at. We could come back here. Clean, comfortable, great location, good price. What a great day. We spend a low key night on the porch, chillin in a Jamaican yard. We decide to turn in early. Were going to get up before dawn and go looking for street dogs, Sweetie Pie has her camera. Were hoping well find Scar before we jump on the Magic Bus. Ooh Yeah, The Magic Bus

----------


## gerryg123

Great stuff .... I foresee a turning point coming up tho!

----------


## justchuck

Lovin' your report.  Keep it comin!

----------


## Misti1

Thank you sir, this is much much betta

----------


## irieworld

wow that was a great read! Love how installments of trip reports pop up unexpectedly and your writing with abandon, silliness and insane description land me right in flop-ville. I love how the regroup-shack is a place of many names. And certain things I would never have known from other reports and pics, such as Booger's ass-baring technique.  Thanks for keeping it coming. You are a flop winner in my eyes  :Smile:

----------


## Sweetie pie

I am lucky to have such a wonderful man in my life who also happens to be the best flopped negril has ever seen. No offense ninja  :Smile:

----------


## sabu

I hate to break the flow of all these April trip reports but I can't help myself. You guys are freaking hilarious.

----------


## Clarity

Guirigay - Can't wait for the next update installment.  :Big Grin:

----------


## TizzyATX

I knew there was no way....not a chance we were going to be deprived through this whole entire trip report....Thank you for inserting that lil bit of poetry. lolololol

Now carry on good sir the crowd goes wild

----------


## Guirigay

> wow that was a great read! Love how installments of trip reports pop up unexpectedly and your writing with abandon, silliness and insane description land me right in flop-ville. I love how the regroup-shack is a place of many names. And certain things I would never have known from other reports and pics, such as Booger's ass-baring technique.  Thanks for keeping it coming. You are a flop winner in my eyes


Thanks IrieWorld (and my dear Sweetie Pie), I had fun with the shack names. I wish you'd been in the crowd. My gameplan revolved around the JUDGES picking the winner!  :Smile:  It might have been closer if they had picked it. Audio-video evidence indicates it MIGHT have been closer had they been the only deciders but what can I say, Ninja threw down some monster flops and he REALLY laid it out there for the final. He IS da champ... I'm satisfied with having changed the rules of the entire game TWICE... They changed the whole scoring system after my first flop and awarded me bonus injury points following the Flipper-Flop. And I think I changed some conceptions about flop contests in the future, so all good!  :Smile: 

Sabu - please break the flow!! Thanks! I think I'm hilarious but that is frequently a bad indicator...

Misti, Chuck and Clarity - Thanks, I'm trying to keep up, lots going on, I'll keep at it. Photo commentary of the flop today and then I'll start on the Magic Bus! Ooh Yeah, The Magic Bus!

Gerry - You are correct sir!

Tiz - Tiz - Tiz -  :Smile:  And you KNEW I'd hang it around Boogers neck! Could you hear R. Kelly singing it?

----------


## TizzyATX

I could SO hear it....

Glad your coming back around on this shiz

----------


## Guirigay

Here are some photos of the flop - 

Brasi gets it started with an exhibition flop - He coulda been a contender...



The Judges are introduced - notice Ninja in the background in Curly Prep Mode...



MuzikDoc lays it out there Slamma Style -



He's up! He's out there! He's on his back! Drumma Boay!!



GERRY!! The mistake that drained the lake...  :Smile: 



Booger goes massive Spread Eagle. Great shot of a great flop. I think he was wearing a cup though...



Flashdance Sandie and her crazy hair are flop bound. Serious Sauce Sandie...  :Smile:

----------


## Guirigay

Foolishness enters the premises...



After making it all the way to the judges table without falling, the reception was good!  :Smile: 



Voguing a little bit pre-flop - 



Somehow I manage to get airborne in this contraption...



And then GonJon really lays it all out there - 



Oh, did I forget someone? Oh yeah, Ninja... He gets a little Yogi and I can't Berra it...



And that ends the first round.

----------


## Guirigay

To start the second round MuzikDoc takes it up a notch. He doesn't come in quite as flat and the splash is enormous as well as loud - 



Drummerboy at the start of his flop. He pulls off the toe touch and lays it out for a good flop...



Do you see how frightened the wata is? It decided to get the hell out of there...



Ninja pulls off a 360! Freakin' Ninja -

----------


## TizzyATX

OMG Im rolling....

thank you thank you, its like a time machine.  Needed this today  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Guirigay

Booger pulls down all the stops in pursuit of victory - 




That's two pics of Boogers flop because I can't find a pic of Sandies second flop... Anyone?

The shark steps to the edge and vogues again... what a posuer...



takes a running approach...



and is airborne...



A special Duck Rescue Team (it's actually a Pelican but we're not too particular...) was waiting to recover me...



I also had trouble locating GonJons second flop, maybe because he didn't actually flop...  :Smile:

----------


## Guirigay

The full judges panel is seated for the semi's and the finals. Half of Clarity made an appearance...



I haven't been able to find a pic of MuzikDocs Semi flop. Please refer to Doc rounds one and two, repeat and be impressed!

Ninja pulls out the Stalefish - 



And Crushes It! Look at that splash! Incredible height...



Then Burt Reynolds steps to the edge and drops a pose for the ages. Awesome, Boogs, just freakin' awesome...



So Trojan Man responds with the Flipper Flopper...

----------


## Guirigay

So we get to the finals, Ninja vs Guirigay...

Ninja steps to the line, look at the focus and determination...



And he had kind of a nice flop... distance, splash, etc... No need to go into a lot of detail, or even pictures for that matter...

But Sweetie Pie! Wow, what an adventurers heart... and a lovers lips...



And a lions courage, though she has just let out a very loud mouse's "EEK!" just before this shot. I always love her face but it's special here...



which ends up with us here - Me thinking I'm the champ as I squat next to the champ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Guirigay

The ringleader and Master of Ceremonies - BRASI!!!



Cali Corner Completely Covered by Cool Kids...

----------


## marley9808

HA!!!
You do sort of have that "I'm a champ and I know it" look on your face.......I love it!

To me, you were both champs!

----------


## Guirigay

These are Stacy Pics. She is very particular and finds fault with nearly all of them. I believe she has an uncanny eye for portraiture and can really capture someone on film. I finally have access to all her pics and will be posting them as I believe appropriate...  :Smile:  I hope you enjoy, I love them. Might just be because I'm in love with all her subjects though...

Bad Ass Brasi is ready to flop - 



Are you kidding me? WOWZA!!



Beachgirl has got it going on...



Joe is in the box and Marley is going to make sure he stays there. Sorry you don't show up Joe...



Jizzy in full on pre-flop prep.



THIS IS BOOGER!!! I ***LOVE*** THESE PICS...

----------


## Guirigay

There's a shark on my back!!



Stacy loves this guy... Really?!?  :Smile: 



Marley feels safe to go in the wata now...

----------


## Guirigay

I took these and I have to say they might be the finest shots anyone took the entire trip. Of course the subjects made it easy...

I'm just gonna say it... DDDDAAAAAAMMMMMNNNNN.....



And this one in particular. Sweetie Pie DOES NOT smile for the camera. To capture her with a natural smile is very difficult even surreptitiously. Posing? Forget about it. She was VERY happy...

----------


## marley9808

LOVE these smiles!

----------


## Guirigay

Hubby-Man wanted to flop and missed it. He was involved in big bout of self loathing after the flop for having missed it. "I'd flop now but I don't even have a suit!" He says. Well I can fix that. I've got the Speedo's Stacy loves to see me in in my flop bag. They're like beach volleyball shorts, skin tight. "Your continental," I say with a smile, "Shouldn't be a problem for you!" And they're not! He's off to the shower room and back in a flash. "You look great!" says Sweetie Pie. Yep, she LIKES those swim trunks... "Oh God! Don't encourage him!" begs Clarity. I just laugh. Sweetie Pie captures it all...







Markus is as happy as a little baby, and the flop fades to black...

----------


## Sweetness

OMG love love love these photos.  All the ones of you and Sweetie pies are precious.  THe flops in action hilarious.  The ones of Boog - PRICELESS the joy is ooozing out of those shots.   One for the history books....................

----------


## TizzyATX

LOLOLOL....LOL....Lol...lol.....ahhhhh jeeeez

_IM_ as happy as a little baby.  Thank you GG. 

I have little comments to make but I gotta run to the little girls room and I'm not coming back to my desk until tomorrow.  See you all then.

God bless you.  I think I  now hail a six pack after all the laughin I did today.

----------


## booger

And this whole time I thought Markus was being Euro with the shorts. LOL!

----------


## Guirigay

Thanks guys, glad you enjoyed, it took me back sorting through the pics (which were from a lot of folks but mostly Katho and Kopper) Have Sweetie Pies video's been posted here? Ninja's edit of the first round? The full video of the lover's leap? Here's a pic that pulls it all together...

Pre-360 Flop, Da Champ, Calling on the Ancestors...

----------


## Guirigay

Should be able to get something up on the Magic Bus in the next couple of days. Sweetie Pie shot a little more video than this but some of it duplicates things in these videos from a different perspective. This is a bit of a long video and that's after Ninja edited it but it's a pretty good view of the entire first round...




Don't think anyone taped the second round, I've only been able to find still shots. Patty put up the Semi's and Finals back in April, here they are again. You can catch MuzikDocs last flop here...

----------


## Guirigay

Sent the first round video to Ninja and he did that magic he does so well. This is a great video, be careful, it's been proven to bring on bouts of cryling...

----------


## marley9808

Truly Awelarious!

----------


## Sweetness

Belly Flop Nah Easy video had me cryfing (crying/laughing) so hard.  I love you guys.

----------


## spottycatz

Absolutely brilliant!  You fellow turtles are all crazy!  Love you all!

----------


## ralonzo29

So I've been MIA from reading the turtle trip reports. Just catching up now and I LOVE LOVE LUV my man Guirigay's recall of the events along with his internal commentary. Its nice to know at some point he and I were on the same page. Basically WTF can I do to win this up against the big guns and the acrobats. I did truly bring me back. At any moment you saw me not splashing I was basically think UHM NOW WHAT. Well when it came down to MANO A MANO (not to be confused with MONO y MONO -  which means basically ape to ape) I think the show men did their best. As for Guirigay's last flop he went for the heart strings and well I just showed them all my HOT CHOCOLATE MANnerism doing what men do best, falling flat on their face  :Smile:  But the flop was fun and I write my next lines as an ode to my fellow flop combatants, you will go down in history as the best, the brightest , the first :


On this Day 8 Floppers were set,
To drink and smoke and get really wet.
Thanks to Brasi the pain was for cause,
For some of us the pain would cause pause.

To talk the purest flop for all invested,
Musicdoc wins this uncontested.
If its aerial height and ability to fly,
even R.Kelly can see Drummerboy and Gonjon win the tie.
Boogers got skin & the floppers tuck
Sandies got Rocker Style, She don't give a F@$k

Now GerryG had the biggest wake
But back flopping came and stole his cake.

I have to admit Guirigay shook my cool
The minute his first flop hit the pool
With props and bribes and a sly cunning grip
his flops came alive with pure showmanship.

But Guirigay fell victim to one of the classic blunders,
A folly that surely pulled him asunder.
The most famous being about land wars in Malaysia,
Whats that Vizzini, oh I'm sorry its Asia.
But only slightly less well known but equally sublime
Never go in against a Ninja when the FLOP is on the line.

----------


## marley9808

LMAO!
That was Awelarious babe!

The Princess bride nod got me.....you know how I love that movie!  :Smile:

----------


## Guirigay

Turtlemates, thank you  :Smile:  Ninja - I am humbled... and appreciative of your verse. See Boogs, you can't stop it, it's what the people want! Well, probably not, but there is just enough momentum out there to keep the silly ball rolling. "I didn't do it!"  :Smile:

----------


## Guirigay

Tuesday - The Magic Bus (Ooh Yeah, The Magic Bus)

Were up early this morning, were going to catch the sunrise. Water is boiled and we break open the High Mountain coffee we bought at the store on Sunday. Grab the Banana Rum Cream and were up to the rooftop for the unveiling of the day. It is greeted with much pleasure and anticipation. We brought Manda home with us last night. She got a little carried away at the Belly Flop and we put her to bed early with only minimal fuss. We roust her this morning and shes a little grumpy, especially because weve already finished the coffee. She grabs a quick smoke on the porch before we get going.





I grab a bankroll for the day and move the cash stash, letting Sweetie Pie know where I put it. We have a brief conversation with the landlord. We talk about sheets and towels. I tell him were good, dont need to waste water, well let him know when they smell  He likes this. Youre a real Jamaican, mon, he says, Respect. I let him know were touring today, well be back late. He says he heard us trying to turn on the stove today before using the electric water kettle. Im sorry, shoulda done it already but you said you wouldnt be cooking much this trip. No worries, mon, we say and we head out. Manda just cant resist fooling with the dogs in the yard. Theyre very cute





Sweetie Pie wants to grab some shots of street dogs. She has a website shes created about them. Were hoping to find Scar, our ever present street dog pal from February. We do get a lot of shots but Ill leave the selection of the dog shots and where they are posted to Sweetie Pie. We do grab a few other beauty shots on our way up the lane.

----------


## Guirigay

We walk our old morning route in reverse, going up as far as Home Sweet Home. We stop in, wondering if Juli is up, but there is NO ONE moving at HSH at 7 in the morning. Manda though, apparently feeling her mojo from porch time, wants to dive off the cliffs. Manda! The seas are rough this morning! Waves are crashing over the sea access deck!





We head back toward Mi Yard for some breakfast, walking up the lanes a little in the area where we would always run into Scar. No sign, in fact there arent many dogs at all in the area where we used to run into Scar. Walking up some of the lanes is pretty eye opening as well, you dont have to go far up some of them to see the poor conditions many Jamaicans live under. Shrub hovels are right there in the brush if you look, we decide NOT to take a picture and head back toward West End Road.

Manda is a handful, running after everything. She wears me out and I need a break. I try to give her a stern talk but she just doesnt seem to hear me.





And to prove it, as soon as we get settled in at Mi Yard for a little breakfast she is bolting for the beach across the road. Manda! What a handful!





We order some coffee and breakfast, Sweetie Pie gets a fruit plate and mango juice and I know Im going to have saltfish dumplings. Sweetie Pie REALLY wants soursop juice here. Its the one thing she told me I didnt include in our last trip report, how much she loved the soursop juice at Mi Yard, but theyre out. Mrs. Mi Yard remembers me ordering a whole plate of dumplings back in February. You really do like them! she says. Ya, mon! Sweetie Pie grabs a few shots after were done as we wait for the Magic Bus. I point out the shot through the Mi Yard gate I tried to get last time. No fishermen yet this morning though





I think this is a pretty spectacular shot





She usually has a better eye for subject matter but I still like this one





Its a little after 8, the Magic bus should be here soon

----------


## Sweetness

Woohoo more report......the ONE LOVE boat picture is EPIC and needs to be submitted for publishing.  More more more pretty please.

----------


## TizzyATX

Fantastic

Can't wait to hear your tale of this day...Marley posted hers this morning and just really did a No. on me.  So bring it on, I'm already a freakin mess. LOL

Tell you what, I miss you all everyday but some days are harder and this one has been KILLA!

ONE LOVE

----------


## Guirigay

_Every day I get in the queue (Too much, the Magic Bus)
To get on the bus that takes me to you (Too much, the Magic Bus)_

We see the Magic Bus coming down the lane and pulling into Mi Yard. This thing is going to get rolling! We step onto the bus and there is the slightest sense of dimensional shift, I think Rod Serling referred to it as the HighLight Zone. We knew it was going to be a long day, what we didnt fully realize at the moment was that it was a trip that would last a lifetime

_I'm so nervous, I just sit and smile (Too much, the Magic Bus)
Your house is only another mile (Too much, the Magic Bus)_

Whoop whoops and hey yas get it going, I bust out the banana rum cream for a pass around. Chicken isnt driving, his brother Pelle is behind the wheel. This cat runs an operation! Pelle is a great guy, just like his brother, not the other brother, and he will book end my day in quite different ways. The Catcha Crew is all onboard and were quickly and deeply into tales of the Flop and last nights adventures. Were excited to tell everyone weve cleared it to have a little cocktail party on the roof at our crib one evening this week, everyone is excited to get a chance to check it out. We all have dreams of extended stays down here. Were on our way up Norman Manley to grab to rest of our bale (check THAT definition out  gang!) and with each mile, each stop, our mojo cranks up. Mr. Mojos Risin! Beccas on board and shes full of Sass! Patty comes out to say hello and looks impossibly pulled together for this time of morning. She is so sweet we think about kidnapping her.

Brasi is on board next after a brief fright that he was out of service. Hes quiet and subdued, perhaps having been consumed a little by the glory of his accomplishment yesterday. He gets a heros welcome even with his tucked tail

Luvsdaislands is supposed to be next but she has her schedule mixed up. We were disappointed at the time, doubly so after reading her trip report. We woulda had some fun.

Daisy and Markus join us at SeaSplash and Jim comes out to say hes not going to make it. Apparently he LEFT Mi Yard not too long before we GOT there! Things are really starting to pick up now. We forgot to grab SpottyCatz on the way to SeaSplash so we stop on the way back. Mr. SpottyCatz steps on the bus with a drunkards beer cooler. Youve seen these before, red and white boxboard with a hole ripped in them I ask if I can test it out for functionality. It worked perfectly, all the beer was still cold when it was consumed

The pick up of the sallying sojourners was really pretty quick and with limited incident. We have everyone on the bus by 8:30-8:45 in the morning. It was absolutely NOT any indicator for the day. Nothing else this day would happen in any form of apparent coordination. Next up is cash call so we head for the Scotia ATM. This would end up being a loooonnnngggg stop. Turtles seem to disperse in multiple directions. I pretty much hang at the bus and am pleasantly surprised when Scooter Team Bravo pulls up on their way to liberate half moon beach. Ummm Love this pic



Eventually wayward turtles return and were moving on. Beer and beverages. We slam a little grocery on the Sav road. SLAM IT. No beer left in the place when we leave. NO BEER LEFT! And were pretty certain that we didnt get enough The shortage causes confusion and discussion and it takes a loooonnnnggggg time to get everyone through the single register. But it does happen Eventually.


_Thank you, driver, for getting me here (Too much, the Magic Bus)
You'll be an inspector, have no fear (Too much, the Magic Bus)
_

Weve purchased all the cold beer they had and all the warm beer they had but there is no ice. We need ice. Drunkards coolers arent going to cut it for the whole day! So another stop at the gas station for ice. Suddenly Chicken is there with another bus. Were switching buses? OK Chicken is stylin, hes got on a new, pressed chillin shirt and he looks great. HUGE smile on his face.



Chicken oversees the bus switch and cooler management and after what would be a much longer time than you would expect any of this to take we all amble back onto the newly christened Magic Bus Too. By this point Becca has called it and its in heavy rotation  We are herding turtles today. Content, happy, supremely satisfied turtles. YS here we come

_I don't want to cause no fuss (Too much, the Magic Bus)
But can I buy your Magic Bus? (Too much, the Magic Bus)
Yessssssssssssss!_

----------


## spottycatz

Wonderful stuff, all on board the Magic Bus, waiting ..... !

----------


## Clarity

I'm really loving your trip report! I'm so happy when I see a new update! :Smile: 
Sweetie-pie took really beautiful pictures! She captured some really great moments!
I like the close up of the "one love" boat on shore and the portrait of you gazing off into the distance. 
Looking forward to reading about the Magic Bus trip!

----------


## irieworld

well man you put me over the top with the belly flop coverage. I didn't realize how badly I needed a laugh and a new perception and you had me laughing till tears sprung. I haven't checked in for a bit so I had a lot in store. Wonderful words, beautiful photos. You make my heart yearn for those spots I know so well.

----------


## TizzyATX

Irieworld....he is just as funny _live_! LOL  Are you keeping up with Marley's also?  Fun stuff  :Smile: 

GG....keep the mojo flowin

----------


## ralonzo29

> Thanks guys, glad you enjoyed, it took me back sorting through the pics (which were from a lot of folks but mostly Katho and Kopper) Have Sweetie Pies video's been posted here? Ninja's edit of the first round? The full video of the lover's leap? Here's a pic that pulls it all together...
> 
> Pre-360 Flop, Da Champ, Calling on the Ancestors...
> 
> Attachment 15128


I'm pretty attractive in those trunks, attractive and humble

----------


## Guirigay

_I don't care how much I pay (Too much, the Magic Bus)
I wanna drive my bus to my baby each day (Too much, the Magic Bus)_

The thought of this day with this group of people was pretty much the stem that broke the camel’s back for us regarding a sooner than expected return to Negril. It really wasn’t in the cards financially but we made it happen. In the end, it would cost us even more than we had anticipated. In the end, it was one of the greatest bargains of our lives…

We’re rolling on Sav road and there is electricity running through the bus. Everyone is amped (Brasi doesn’t really show it but we know it’s true) and sporting megawatt smiles. I’m trying to tell a story to Mrs. SpottyCatz who’s sitting next to me and I can’t get through it. She has this “I don’t understand/what’s that about?/well I never” sort of thing she does that will just drop you. She is the perfect foil to riff off of and we’re in stitches. It’s another one of those couples insights we had throughout the week. She is Mrs. Abbott to Mr. Costello, Mrs. Martin to Mr. Lewis. She can totally direct the flow of the riff with a face or perfectly delivered word or phrase. I would call her the perfect straight lady but that just doesn’t seem appropriate. She is KILLING me, and I fall in love right then and there…

Booger and I open a slaughterhouse and infant sacrifice is the order of the day. We implement a plan for a full Magic Bus Fumigation System but it goes awry. We end up using a Direct Application Program but it still causes a lot of collateral damage.

I whip out my banana rum cream for a pass around. I offer the creamy banana fluid to all takers and it gets a little sordid. EVERY SINGLE TURTLE has a taste of my banana rum cream and LOVES it. EVERY SINGLE TURTLE offers a different twist on a double entendre. Many take a second slurp of my banana rum cream and offer double double entendres. I love it…

Ninja is up front playing with bottles. Something gets handed back to me that LOOKS like rum punch. I take a BIG slug. “Schwabbadda-Humminna-Whoooo!” I blurt, or something to that effect. “That’s STROOONG!”  Mrs. SpottyCatz LOVES this and we have another good laugh. My hands are MORE than full at this point. “Anybody ever heard of a Trifecta?” I ask. A round of quizzical responses leads me to provide a somewhat altered presentation of the deed. Still, very effective, especially with gasoline.

Ninja and Pooper are in the process of developing an incredibly deep bond over their shared obsession with Peanut Butter. Yep, Peanut Butter. And yes, obsession. At first I was kind of thinking, “Peanut butter, really?” Yes, really. Peanut Butter. And obsessed, seriously obsessed. About peanut butter. I mean they like their peanut butter. A lot. They go on and on about peanut butter. You’d think that eventually they would tire of peanut butter and their desire for peanut butter but they don’t. They love it. Peanut butter, that is. Yep, Peanut butter…

It really doesn’t seem like we’re that far down the road when someone calls out for a pit stop. As most everyone has shared in the English Breakfast this morning nearly the whole bus has emptied to empty. “I ain’t breaking the seal yet!” I tell Ninja. “I know what you mean,” says Ninja,”I’ve been thinking about that, but this seal is breaking.” I figure this crew is stopping again before YS so I’m OK. Only time all day I miscalculated our ability to be distracted.

A loooonnnnggggg while later the bale get back on board and we roll. Sweetness has been sitting in front of us and we’ve had a bunch of classic Sweetness conversation. Positivity and light, hope and love, peace and understanding are her basic sub-context stock in trade. Sweetie Pie and I are involved in some major spiritual bonding with Sweetness. Then she takes it to a whole new level. Booger and Pooper are sitting behind us and I hear the extra jump seat in their row drop down. We turn around to see Pooper has plopped. She is laid out on the extra seat. I’m howling! “First one down!” I holler, “Boardie Down! Boardie Down!” Pooper is getting a raft from the whole Magic Bus when I hear from behind me… “BELLY SHOTS!!” I turn around and there is Sweetness with her little devil smile and a couple of fingers pressed to her lips. “I didn’t think it was possible Sweetness, but you just took my respect for you to a whole new level!” I said. I didn’t say what actually happened… I fell in love with her. Right There, Right Then…

_Magic Bus, Magic Bus, Magic Bus
Magic Bus, Magic Bus, Magic Bus_

No one is making a request to take another rest stop. I’m not gonna do it if I don’t have to. I may have to, I’m thinking when I recognize that we’ll be at YS very shortly. Whew!

_Give me a hundred (Magic Bus)
I won't take under (Magic Bus)_

We’re off the Magic Bus quickly and I jump in line to buy our tickets. Purchased, I hand them to Sweetie Pie and run for the restroom.

_Goes like thunder (Magic Bus)
It's a four-stage wonder (Magic Bus)
_
I break the seal on Pandora’s Box. I have an inordinately long time to think about strange things. Like,”If I were in a contest right now like the flop yesterday I would be off the charts for Force, Duration and Volume, I bet Distance if I had the chance…” and “I wonder how long it takes turtles to pee…”

----------


## marley9808

Yes!!!!! I LOVE this! Perfect!

----------


## Guirigay

I've scoured the pictures I have access to (2000+!!) and there are not many publishable images from the trip to YS. A well managed WWPP (Wild Woman Protection Program) crop and perfectly placed bottle of gasoline lets me post a pre-trifecta moment. Mrs. SpottyCatz is dumbfounded by my actions - 



Pooper is down! Boardie Down!! 1st of the day, it doesn't count that Brasi showed up passed out... This is moments before "BELLY SHOTS!" I swear, Sweetness is the embodiment of the Tai Chi, which some of you may refer to as Yin and Yang. She is lightness and goodness pushing away the dark, always knowing that no matter what, it is a little part of her too... Oh, and don't dog Pooper too hard, she's down for like 3 minutes...




AND THAT'S PRETTY MUCH IT!!!  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

Tell me about it with the photos.....I had plenty but on some days barely any were postable....today was one of those days for sure  :Smile:

----------


## Sweetness

.... Michael......I mean Guiriguy......your words warm my heart.  (muah)

----------


## Guirigay

The bale is waddling about on the tram platform in classic turtle fashion. It is entirely outside our operating capacity to get all of us on the same tram.





 It is the beginning of the great dispersion. I don’t think all of us are together again until we rally at Chicken’s Magic Bus for departure. We see everybody someplace multiple times in the next couple of hours but as a group we move in a sort of kaleidoscopic fashion – separate, merge, split, join, divide, combine,  detach, connect… And every new combination a thing of joyful beauty.

Sweetie Pie and I are on the second tram and turtles have already tottled off when we get to the falls. We head up the walk to the falls and I’m impressed at all the improvements since my last visit with the ex and kids. The old treehouse is gone, that’s a bummer, but the grounds are  immaculate, much improved. It is a tropical paradise. We can hear the falls in the distance and the view as you approach the river is breathtaking. We stop for Sweetie Pie to catch hers. “Wow!” is all she can get out.

Mr. SpottyCatz thought “Wow!” too. When I look at this pic of him I also think “Wow!”



The place is very busy today but we don’t mind, they are big falls. Up to the swing and swim hole we go, by the time we get there turtles are already waterborne. They’ve installed a much more sophisticated swing than the last time I was there. There is still the big rope of the old swing hanging there but now on a platform a little ways up the hill there is a cable and pulley swing. In the old days you could swing off that rope from the side of the river or guides would take you to the edge of the falls hanging onto the rope and lift you up as you clung on for life before swinging.

There are piles of wet blue gloves on the platform below the swing and we each grab a pair and head up to the launch site. Anticipation builds until suddenly you’re grabbing a rope over your head and told “Go!” You’re staring at a wall of crashing whitewater as you slide out the cable. The pulley reaches its limit and the rope starts to swing toward the fluid pandemonium. It seems like you’ll be able to jump into the falls but it’s really not possible. Timing your release, however, can get you CLOSE to the falls. Sweetie Pie and I both do pretty good and before you know it we’re with a contingent of turtles playing in the water. I splash a little but the adrenaline rush from the swing has me jonesin’. I’m going again and ask Sweetie Pie if she wants to go too. “Once is enough, I think,” she says, ”but you  should go.” So I do. You know what? That swing takes it out of you a little bit. More than I thought. I don’t launch nearly as well or as far. I get pushed in toward the rocks past the swing platform because I’m just kind of floating after my swing and end up having to swim a little hard to stay away from them. Still, well worth it but I don’t need a third swing.

I’m on my way again…


And Sweetie Pie and the gang are watching…


And this is the new swing. I think this is GonJon throwing it out there…

----------


## Guirigay

We have a blast playing in the swim hole for a good long while. GuiriPie, Booper and Jizzy are just a bunch of splash happy fools. I swim against the current making a little headway, but not much. I spend maybe 10 minutes doing an exercise I like to do anytime Im in a strong current. I find a place in the river about 4 feet deep where Ive got solid footing. Holding my arms out shoulder high with palms forward I lean into the current trying to remain balanced using just my hands working against the current. This is very difficult. It takes a perfect set of conditions and much effort to do it for more than a few seconds and today I think the longest I manage is 10-15. Im tired at the end of it and ready to go with the flow the rest of the day

The gang at play 


Look how close to the edge you are and how freaky the old swing could be


We head up to the observation deck above the swing platform. From here you have an amazing view of the upper falls. There is a lot of mist in the air. Sweetie Pie and I hang out for a while just soaking it in. Turtles show up, chat, and disperse. Quite a few nice pictures get taken up here. At one point I turn around and see Clarity at the rail down the platform from us. She is blank-faced. Her mouth is closed but her jaw is dropped and she is in a deep place of self-experience, totally lost in the moment. It makes me smile and I point it out to Sweetie Pie asking, Do I look like that when Im contemplating? Oh, yeah, she says, thats like your face!

On our way down we run into Narley Minja on their way to the zipline. Ive never zip-lined but Ive done a lot of rappelling in my day and I know its hard to be very comfortable and impossible to be remotely chic looking in a suspension harness. I dont know if theyre comfortable but I know Ninja looks ready to be strapped in the short bus! Im glad he didnt have access to one of these get-ups yesterday or Id have been completely crushed. Marley, though, shes still cute in that sort of Come here little boo boo! kind of way.

The get-ups 


And sweet lil Boo Boo  :Smile: 


We run into Brasi at a nesting spot over by the pool. Didnt see him up on the falls at all but he seems to be coming around, well a little bit at least. He is generally conversing by this point. A group of us head back to the river for some photos and the hope of catching Narley Minja on the zip line. I get distracted in some fashion and miss it but a few folks catch them on film.

Somehow we manage to collect ourselves in a group following the return of the zipperhead turtles. Were back on the tram, I think we all made it together? There is a bunch of cow crap bandied about on the way back, we try to check ourselves a little as there are families on the tram with us but were not 100 percent successful, I dont think. Not bad though, were just having fun. We mostly engender smiles from the other groups instead of scowls.

We rally at the parking lot. Chicken is waiting for us with his trademark smile. So is the Magic Bus Too.

Too Much, The Magic Bus

----------


## TizzyATX

> I’ve never zip-lined but I’ve done a lot of rappelling in my day and I know it’s hard to be very comfortable and impossible to be remotely chic looking in a suspension harness. I don’t know if they’re comfortable but I know Ninja looks ready to be strapped in the short bus! I’m glad he didn’t have access to one of these get-ups yesterday or I’d have been completely crushed. Marley, though, she’s still cute in that sort of “Come here little boo boo!” kind of way.…


OMG i'm gonna pee my pants (heard that before?)  But seriously, I"m laughing so hard...

Marley you do look really cute....and Ninja....very special, love it.  :Smile: 




> Somehow we manage to collect ourselves in a group following the return of the zipperhead turtles. We’re back on the tram, I think we all made it together? There is a bunch of cow crap bandied about on the way back, we try to check ourselves a little as there are families on the tram with us but we’re not 100 percent successful, I don’t think. Not bad though, we’re just having fun. We mostly engender smiles from the other groups instead of scowls.
> 
> We rally at the parking lot. Chicken is waiting for us with his trademark smile. So is the Magic Bus Too.
> 
> Too Much, The Magic Bus…


You mean there were other people there? LOL Wow

Love YS Falls and like everything else....this time it was so much better because of all of you!  and yeah thats jon on the rope swing. he's hottttt

Wish we had more pics of rope swing...think he's the only action shot

----------


## Clarity

_"Come here little boo boo!"_

OMG!! - This cracked me up!! I almost peed my pants too tizzy!! LOL!!  :Wink: 

These are great pictures! Bring back so many memories of an amazing day!

Jon is looking all Tarzan-like that swinging pic! Wow!

----------


## marley9808

I know every time I look at those photos I laugh
"Special" 
Love it!

Tizzy I had more photos of the rope swing on the camera we lost (wah wah wahhhhhh)
So....it just means we have to do it again...Re-Do!!!!! lol

----------


## TizzyATX

You know I love a REEEEEEE-DO!!!  :Cool: 

<WAAAAAAAAAAAH>

...that was my best air-horn lol

----------


## spottycatz

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAH from me too! (felt that Tizz!)   Excellent stuff, my hat off to you Guirigay, you are a true scholar!  I don't want all this story-telling to ever end!  It seems like us turtles are all living in a parallel universe!

----------


## marley9808

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH (I can't leave you all hanging on the air horn)  :Wink:

----------


## booger

I actually do not think that is Gonjon in the swinging pick. He has a tramp stamp, so if you can spot one than it is him. There was a guy who kept jumping that day doing all sorts of crazy flips, etc and I think that is him.

----------


## marley9808

Hahahahaha a tramp stamp!!!

----------


## Misti1

OK I am caught up, but headed down to the beach right now, catch you lata

----------


## TizzyATX

It's Jon...I took the pic...just not clear enough to see the stamp lol

----------


## bjritz

Been following the Boardie Bash trip reports and enjoying these immensely, but just took the time to watch the belly flop videos. Wow, just Wow! How fun was all that. I've been working on connecting up with drummerboy13 and thought I'd check him out in the contest. It was fun to see all of you that I've been seeing in stills, and hearing about in Epic stories. What a fun bunch. Thanks to the videographer especially the montage in the third vid! Nice. Now, I'm going to have to figure out how to go next year. Ya'll rock.

----------


## Guirigay

So much fun guys, at least no one shatzed themselves.

Misti - hope you're enjoying Negril RIGHT NOW! 

BJ - Thanks man, lots of fun. You need to find a way to be down there next year!

_Magic Bus, Magic Bus, Magic Bus, Magic Bus
I want it, I want it, I want it...(You CAN have it!)_

Were not rolling very long when we pull over at a long, low, narrow building. Howies!! Marley declares and were all pouring off the bus. Now Howies is an absolutely amazing food experience and should not be missed but like so much in Jamaica if you were to judge it by its appearance you might just miss out on one of the best experiences of your life. On first glance you might think you were stopping at a livestock barn. Open sided with iron gating around it, it looks like something out of the 19th century. This is a bit of a cool feat as Chicken says the building is only 30 or 40 years old. It went up and expanded as Howies food became more popular, and its popular for a reason. Its incredible. And the open sides are necessary because they cook EVERYTHING on wood fires. Rows of huge cooking pots on a long series of grates, each poised above a pile of glowing embers that are constantly being fed with nicely cut bits of wood.

There is a long list of choices but Im set on some oxtail. Sweetie Pie is going round and round. I really want to try the curry goat but Pooper will hate me! Oh, Pooper will not be happy, says Marley, They have faces! And with that Marley and Sweetie Pie go through a series of potential outcomes. Everything you want here has a face, I say to Sweetie Pie. I know Im going to get the stink eye! says Sweetie Pie as she steps up to order, But I have to try the goat! It was a good call, sorry Pooper  :Smile: 

Were all in the dining room, well, a room with some picnic tables, and we are putting our chow on. Theres a little bit of talking but its mostly of the moaning and exultation variety, very brief. Occasionally Sweetie Pie will say, Im sorry, Im sorry, but its SO delicious. It is. The oxtail is. Everything is. What an experience. After we finish there is a little milling about for the Cancer Stick Crew. A fairly large group gathers out near the bus to watch one of the shop guys chopping wood. There was much interest in watching this guy chop wood. What was that about?

Chicken and GonJon at the dining room door


And here is the wood chopper


Just as were getting ready to leave I ask Sweetie Pie if she took a picture of the pots. I had seen them all line up in a row on the cooking grate and thought Beauty! I was going to and got sidetracked, she says. Go, quick, well wait, I said and she runs around to the front of the shop. Shes back quickly saying, One off, I hope they turn out. Ummm, yes, they did. What a talented lady




_Think how much you'll save...(You CAN have it!)]_

Chickens Magic Bus Too is rolling and were barely under way from our lunch stop when someone yells out Middle Quarter! and someone else yells out Pepper Shrimp! Well, Ive heard of these magical delicacies and it doesnt matter that weve just had lunch, I want some! We pull up to the roadside shop and a bunch of us pile off. I get a bag of pepper shrimp and pop one in my mouth. Now Im not usually a fan of shell on shrimp, especially if the head is still on, but these are delicious and pretty easy to eat. And hot. Spicy, spicy hot. So were milling around chatting with the shop ladies and having a nice time. One of the ladies had offered her soup when we got off the bus but no one had taken her up on it. We were here for Pepper Shrimp, after all. Im in a small turtle circle with one of the ladies and she manages to talk Clarity into getting a cup of soup. Its only a dollar, she says, give it a try. I wont ever forget the look on Claritys face after that first sip. Oh my God! she exclaimed, You HAVE to try this! Since Im standing right next to her at this point, I do. Oh my God! I exclaimed as I simultaneously reached into my pocket for a dollar bill. The shop lady has the biggest smile on her face at this point, she KNOWS whats coming. A cup is poured for me which I will share with you and Claritys cup and my cup start a domino effect of taste, moan, purchase. Nearly everyone gets a cup. I have a good laugh with the shop lady. You just need to get one person to try it, right? Just get that first one, she smiles, then it sells itself. Yes it does. Marley gets her cup and gets on the bus.

The incredible shrimp


And here we are in the middle of a soup frenzy. I think Chicken may have already finished his!!


_I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it ... (You can't have it!)
_

Marley lets Ninja have a taste. Now Ninja declares that he had a taste and knew that a few more bites would be counter-productive but I swear I remember shortly down the road as we were all feasting on our soup, Sweetness pointing out whole pepper shrimp in the bottom of her cup, that I heard Marley say, Hey, I OFFERED to buy you a cup!

_Thruppence and sixpence every day
Just to drive to my baby
Thruppence and sixpence each day
'Cause I drive my baby every way_

A pence here, a pence there gets us across the southern coast of Jamaica to Black River. We pull in to a marina like area, not for pleasure boats though, working boats. Were going to switch to boats, its time to take to the sea!!

----------


## marley9808

Thank you Guirigay!!!! I did offer to buy him a cup! LOL
But like the good little wife I am, I shared mine with him because I knew he would love it too.....even though I must admit that was REALLY hard to do! lol

----------


## spottycatz

Cheers Guirigay, smiling, reminiscing and tasting that lovely damn soup again!  Thanks for the fab memories, wow!  Till next April (the catz are all booked whoohoo!!).

----------


## marley9808

> till next april (the catz are all booked whoohoo!!).



partayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!

----------


## Guirigay

Long delay, I know, so I'll steal one of my favorite Luvsdaislands trip report bits - Let's continue...

Turtles are tottling about the boat launch, like everything else today this runs a little slow. Wed been riding in the back of the bus with Brasi for the last stretch. He busted out the McCleod tartan scarf we will hang at the bar. Im super psyched. We end up being the first ones on the boat, me and Brasi and Sweetie Pie. Were on by ourselves for a little bit, who knew turtles would be so slow to take to the sea? Finally Sweetness gets on board with more than a little trepidation. Pooper sits down next to her to offer support. She is facing some personal demons to do this part of the trip. Big up, much respect sista! Do you need me to smack anyone for you? You know I will. Ill smack em good and hard for you, you just let me know

SpottyCatz get on board and Booger takes up the coxswains position. Wish Id remembered to call him that at the time, I would have had A LOT of fun with that Im telling you, this takes a little while, Sweetie Pie grabs a number of shots of boats and birds and dogs and Hey were pulling away from the dock! Now we just need to sit idling in the river for a while as the entire process is repeated for launch number two. Which is not any more coordinated than our launch Our captain points out all the crocodiles, which here amounts to one HUGE stuffed Croc on the dock at Swabys Black River Safari.





After a long idle listening to much commotion on the launch dock we finally have a second boat of turtles under way. As we head out the estuary into the open sea the water gets rougher and Sweetness does NOT like it. Were cutting through 2-3 footers and getting a little bump-bump and sea spray with each wave. Sweetie Pie is covering her camera and Brasi is covering his head! Not really, hes actually coming around at this point and were very excited. Its a long run along the coast before you get to Pelican. We evaluate the probable cost and level of desirability of a number of waterfront properties. It is beautiful here.

----------


## Guirigay

As the Pelican nears our anticipation grows. This is just a surreal sort of experience. This thing just should not be here, but it is. It shouldnt survive out here, but it does. There are a couple of boats here already so were really going to get this place hopping. Its late afternoon by the time we pull up to the dock, we are going to make this the ultimate happy hour.



Disembarking from the boat to the bar is a bit of an adventure and the boat captains who are there and the bar staff all assist. Stepping into the Pelican is a trip. Light filters in from everywhere, including the roof and reflected off the water and up through the floor. There really arent any solid surfaces here, even the bar itself is a patchwork of boards and driftwood and thatch. The bar itself holds a lot more people than I would have expected. There were 5 or 6 visitors when we arrived plus their captains plus 2 or 3 bar peeps plus a couple of rastas with a wood carving business and our 15 plus our captains. I have figured at least 25 people and the place did not feel crowded. It seemed to have a kind of Tardis effect, it seemed bigger on the inside.

Ive been worried that Sweetie Pies camera has been soaked on the way out. It has taken some humidity damage but it recovers, after snapping this first fuzzy pic in the bar.



We wander around the bar a little bit, check out the pier and decide we need a dip in the water. I look out to see Ninja nearly out to the reef and head out that way, Sweetie Pie follows behind. As Im on my way Ninja makes it to the reef, there are a number of places where the water barely covers the surface of the reef and Ninja is standing on one of them. Walking on water! yells Ninja. Damn, this cat has water command skills. Splash high! and it does. Support my weight! and it does. Take care of my used Red Stripe! and, well, it does

As we're on our way out to the reef, a wayward pirate appears to have been kicking sea urchins...




Sweetie Pie and I go to the surf side of the reef. Hubby-man is behind us and he and Ninja get into a National Geographic episode. Its just a very cool spot. You move very slowly and watch each step to stay on the dead coral around a variety of different shallow tidal pools. Ive never been any place like it.

After a bit we regroup with Ninja and Hubby and head back toward the bar. We all successfully navigate the water shoe eating pit of muck. Somewhere just before the bar we pull up short and shuffle kick the water trying to alert the wildlife to our presence. You know how its always good to have some winnowing members of the bale? Slower than you so you can out swim the shark, deafer than you so they dont hear the click of the spear gun, less cautious than you so theyll check if that pile of hot dogs has a hook in it, less aware than you so they dont notice an entire bale of turtles splashing up on them? Yeah, its great to have them around! I dont think they thought of it as winnowing, though, Im pretty sure they were thinking #winning

----------


## Guirigay

When we get back to the bar there is some commotion about Clarity being injured, but there is no existing evidence. Clarity is up and around as usual, Marleys overproof shot must have been a wicked painkiller. Sweetie Pie and I decide to switch from warm Red Stripe to warm rum. It goes down smooth and easy at the Pelican. The bar is hopping.








Brasi and I pick out a good spot for the McCleod tartan. I ask Brasi if he brought a pen. I knew you were going to ask that! He smiles. No worries, well leave our mark anonymously. I find a cross bar as high as I can reach and tie the scarf off in a knot then drape it over the rafter. It looks good. We take it in for a few and Sweetie Pie snaps a shot. Were clearly not clear headed as we forget to get a shot of us with the tartan.



Sweetie Pie and I end up on the dock platform with another group that has come out to the Pelican. Were both pretty mesmerized by the place and are discussing the possibility and logistics of actually being married there. It would be perfect, says one of the ladies in the group, It can be done, it has been done. You just need a minister willing to come out here. We talk excitedly for a minute and then realize there is no way we could get our parents out here. The boat transfers would be just about impossible. Around this time Marley has tottled in and says something like, They wouldnt have any problem getting into or out of Catcha! I believe this moment would be referred to as planting the seed

----------


## Guirigay

There is much back and forth between the dock and the bar and down the steps to the water and back up to the bar and back out to the dock. Several more warm rums are consumed. Rastas laugh at pathetic turtles trying to corral wayward children for sacrifice. A few turtles pay the wood carvers to add their names to pantheon. Some terrific photos are taken. Love and friendship are celebrated in truly epic fashion.









Pirate Clowns! Just what the heck are you supposed to do when you're invaded by pirate clowns???







No one has any particular interest in leaving but we realize the time is coming, the sun is dropping on the horizon and the wind has picked up a little bit. Looks like we might be against the wind both ways, I say to our captain. Ya mon, He says, Thats why we should go. Our boat is first at the bottom of the steps and Sweetness joins me in the back. No one needs their ass kicked at the Pelican, lovely people out here and real gentlemen. They have Sweetness relaxed and smiling before we leave.





As were idling off the bar we hear a scream worthy of any horror film shriek out behind us. Hmmm, we wonder but by the time we look back the other boat is rocking and laughing and hooting. Couldnt have been THAT bad! The good news is that in the time it has taken us to saddle up the bale the wind has shifted and were riding the rollers instead of cutting them. With less to worry about the captains run side by side and we have a mock race. I have some good boating conversation with our captain and thank him for running side by side. It just adds more things for them to be aware of, its much easier to run separate. Ya mon, he says,  We like to do it when we can, its much more fun for you. This is obvious as we have all kinds of interplay between the two boats.

----------


## Guirigay

The sun is setting out to our left as we head in. It is the most beautiful sunset of the week. Given the location and circumstances it might be the most incredible sunset of our lives. So lucky. So freaking lucky.





As we pull back into the Black River the sun is setting. There are a number of large trees just upriver from the marina that are completely covered in birds by this point of the evening. Hundreds and hundreds of water birds. Sweetie Pie grabs a shot of a couple alit on a boat next to us as we pull up to the dock. Incredible.





Chicken is waiting for us but as per our operating procedures, we tottle. And slowly. Bathroom here, dog stop there, picture over someplace, dont forget to pay the captain. Slowly, eventually we tottle on board. Back on board the Magic Bus

----------


## bjritz

Great tale of the turtles! Grand group of pics too. Nice to see everyone having fun, and now that's on my list of next time, going to Pelican Bar.

----------


## Misti1

Hi my friend, I had a wonderful trip this time. All missions accomplished.  Wasn't the Pelican something else ?  I LOVE the pictures, especially the sunsets and the two white birds clinging to the boat.

----------


## Eden

Enjoying your report.  Glad Sweetness faced her boat fears.  I think id be scared of those rough waters, too!  That was really really kind of you to sit by her and comfort her.  :Smile:  Beautiful sunsets !!  That last shot of Sandie and pup is just so sweet. You can see how much she really loves dogs.  :Smile:

----------


## booger

> Enjoying your report.  Glad Sweetness faced her boat fears.  I think id be scared of those rough waters, too!  That was really really kind of you to sit by her and comfort her.  Beautiful sunsets !!  That last shot of Sandie and pup is just so sweet. You can see how much she really loves dogs.


She does, more than me......  :Cool:

----------


## marley9808

LOL Booger!

Guirigay....nice recap....your way with words had me laughing my butt off, especially during the talk about you all coming back from exploring...Oh My Gah....that had me laughing so hard! Oh the memories

I never wanted this magical day to end!

----------


## Guirigay

Thanks everybody, glad you're enjoying!

Eden - when you meet Sweetness you'll understand, had to help her if I could... And yes, I think that pic offers a glimpse into Sandies heart too.

Booger - I think that's debatable. I would probably argue that she loves you more than dogs, but again, that's debatable...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Misti - yes, incredible, but no row boats...  :Smile:  I'll be looking for you real soon...

BJ - definitely on the must do list. Don't know if we'll be going back there next April/May though so put it on your list below 1 - go back next April/May

Marley - just heard from Clarity. You girls need to prepare a little better before reading my posts...

----------


## Guirigay

_Magic Bus, Magic Bus, Magic Bus, Magic Bus, Magic Bus...
I want the Magic Bus, I want the Magic Bus, I want the Magic Bus..._


The bus is really rocking as we head out of Black River. The sound system has provided a lot of laughs over the day and continues yeomans duties. More wedding music, more Marley sing-a-longs continuing through stereo cut-outs and rejoined in sync by a smack of Chickens fist on the dashboard. Straight out of a script  hilarious. The cut outs seem to be related to the CD player so we reluctantly say goodbye to Marley and the Wailers and switch to radio. This turns out OK. Jamaican radio is always fond of throwing remix transitions into song, or hell, just throwing an airhorn in the middle of a song. They do it anytime, all day, but it increases in the evening. Throughout the day weve all happily joined in a chorus of cacophony every time the DJ threw one down and we always continued it past their cut back into the song. In the evening, we start going for a variety of superlatives. Loudest is frequently attempted but we really seem to be happy to try to make the longest remix sound possible. We do well. We get a lot of practice because there is a lot of remix and airhorn.

It also gets pretty raucous and a little randy. These are Becca specialties. There is a certain conversation about how some members of the bale seem to be unaware of a variety of events that had occurred during the day. Someone raises the question, Howd I miss that? Becca offers a straightforward assessment of one way to remain In the know that just floors me. A little back and forth here leads to another BeccaJism that will live with me forever  Like Rabbits! Im bent forward in my seat, grabbing my belly, banging my head on the seat in front. Its just killing me when Booger, seated high upon the Throne of the Last Word, drops the bomb of bombs Rabbit done died he mock whispers

_I said, now I've got my Magic Bus (Too much, the Magic Bus) 
I said, now I've got my Magic Bus (Too much, the Magic Bus)_

Sweetie Pie and I are kind of slinking into our seats, every once in a while doing the head to head catnap. Alcohol is gone, no beers. Crowd is restless. Becca refuses to believe the beer is gone. Many ask multiple times if there is any more beer but Becca remains convinced there might be someplace we havent checked. I remember thinking Im glad Marley is up by the coolers.

All the rum at the Pelican and the bus bashment as we pulled out of Black River catch up to Sweetie Pie and me. We pull over for a number of Bio breaks and I know that efforts are made to acquire beer. I think we got off once for the bathroom but otherwise we camped in our bus seats. Just enough, the Magic Bus.

_I drive my baby every way (Too much, the Magic Bus)
Each time I go a different way (Too much, the Magic Bus)
I want it, i want it, I want it, I want it ..._

We pull into Negril and we do a sort of reverse drop off, getting turtles to the beach first and then back up to the west end. Turtles are getting off with much more energy than Sweetie Pie and I can muster. Brasi was doing pretty good I think. We kind of had opposite trajectories today but our groove at Pelican was shared. Up the lane and were dropped off at the guest house.  Great Day and See you tomorrow s trail away with the Magic bus down the lane. It was a great day. A perfect day. A landmark day.

_Every day you'll see the dust (Too much, the Magic Bus)
As I drive my baby in my Magic Bus (Too much, the Magic Bus)_

As we walk up to our apartment we dont realize that a great day is about to take a turn for the worse. We dont realize that an incredible vacation is about to take a turn for the better. We dont realize that a number of relationships are about to take a turn for best. Hell, we dont realize much at this point, we just got off the freakin Magic Bus!!

----------


## marley9808

MOST excellent cliff-hanger oh wise GG!

----------


## TizzyATX

Oh I get it now

HAHAHAHA



Hmmmm ?? LOL

Dude I love the way you tell it, sometimes I have to re-read two times, but I always end up laughing so hard. haha

----------


## irieworld

oh don't leave me a
hanging. I have been wondering about this night since it was briefly alluded to it in another report.

----------


## marley9808

> As we walk up to our apartment we dont realize that a great day is about to take a turn for the worse. We dont realize that an incredible vacation is about to take a turn for the better. We dont realize that a number of relationships are about to take a turn for best. Hell, we dont realize much at this point, we just got off the freakin Magic Bus!!



Seriously! This is just about the best line I have ever read.....man you have a way with story telling!
And it's soooooooo true! Perfect description!

----------


## spottycatz

Kudos Michael. Even though it's been a while, reading your words and seeing the pictures really does bring it all back. I can't ever remember a day full of so many laughs. And the geat thing that comes across in everyone's reports is that everybody played a part in it. The EPIC day, was a movie of main characters and no bit parts or walk ons. Stunning mate, stunning!  :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

Side Note:
Every time Spottycatz posts now, I play a  little secret game where I try to determine if it is Mr. Spotty or Mrs. Spotty posting, it's fun....give it a try
This one was an easy one (I think) as I immediately read this in Mr. Catz voice 
 :Smile: 

Miss you guys!

----------


## spottycatz

Mrs Catz here ha ha!  Hey do I have to bring a hat for the wedding next April?  Guirigay that was ace, respect!

----------


## TizzyATX

I play that game too Marley LOL, I was wrong this time as well LOL.  :Wink:

----------


## marley9808

> Mrs Catz here ha ha!  Hey do I have to bring a hat for the wedding next April?  Guirigay that was ace, respect!


Dammit, really?!?!?! I was almost 100% sure I had that one right! HA!

----------


## TizzyATX

Yeah I was just sure of it too. LOL

I love when Cindy get's on Bob's account to say HI. Love the way she types and she always announces at the end that it's her, like we didn't know. Hahahaha

So Mike, are you implying that next time we will have an actual legit reason to jam the wedding march?  :Wink:

----------


## marley9808

:Smile:

----------


## booger

> I play that game too Marley LOL, I was wrong this time as well LOL.





> Dammit, really?!?!?! I was almost 100% sure I had that one right! HA!


Glad I'm not the only one wrong today.  :Cool:

----------


## Guirigay

> Glad I'm not the only one wrong today.


She whiffed us all Boogs! I think it was the Kudos at the beginning. I remember Mr. Spotty using that...

Implying? what are you guys talking about? It's not like I have some sort of secret code I speak in...

----------


## Guirigay

We swing open the door and its clear to me immediately that we have a situation. A quick check of the room confirms we have a situation. I go to the landlords door and knock, pretty loud, but dont get an answer. I go upstairs to our acquaintances place and knock. I tell her whats happened but she is not of much help. I was pretty sure the moment I opened the door we were leaving tonight, now Im certain.

I dont want this thread to go off the rails or have stuff posted that needs to be deleted so Im going to put a few things about the incident up here, mostly about things Ive learned to avoid this type of incident  Stuff Happens
I dont know how much I want to say about it, but Ill say what I feel comfortable with and why I wont say certain things on that thread and go from there.

Sweetie Pie is dying for a shower, it was all she talked about just before we got off the bus. Grab a shower, Sweetie, Ill start packing. Im pulling stuff together and trying to figure out a plan. Maybe we can walk to Canoe or Mi Yard and try to arrange a room from there. We could easily get a taxi from one of those spots. I have a bunch of crap in our bags by the time Sweetie Pie is out of the shower. Jump in the shower, she says, Ill keep packing. As Im getting in the shower Sweetie Pie says, Do you think we should call Shauna? Wouldnt hurt, I say, Let someone know whats happened and that were on the move.

I hear muddled conversation in the background as I quickly shower. A brief period of quiet. More muddled conversation. The considerable firepower of Marley9808 has been brought to bear on this situation. When I shut off the shower, which I guarantee was not a long shower, Sweetie Pie comes in and says, Shauna is sending somebody to pick us up. Shes finding us a place to stay tonight. Wow, that was a productive shower!

As we finish wrapping up our packing we have a few more phone calls back and forth with Marley. Chickens brother Pelle will be coming to pick us up shortly. Shauna cant get a hold of Tizzy so were not going to stay at moon tonight. She did get a hold of Chris at SeaStar and he has a room. Hell have it ready for us. Done and done. Aint no tottling turtles on the West End tonight and we will be eternally grateful. Were packed and waiting for Pelle, I try the landlords door one more time. No answer.

Pelle and his wife run us up to SeaStar. They are very kind, thoughtful and considerate. He feels good about dropping us at SeaStar. Very good security here, he says. We let Marley know were there, she says that theyll come up the lane in a little bit, theyre waiting on Ninja to get back with Edies chicken. We are shown to the room and Chris is in there putting on the final touches. Cant say enough good things about Chris, Ill just say again, Thank You.

We head down to the bar and get a drink. This all happened pretty quickly. Supersonic by Jamaican standards, nearly lightspeed compared to todays turtle traffic. We were dropped off at the guest house around 10 and were sitting at the bar before 11:30. Shortly into our seconds Narley Minja shows up. I think it was about midnight.

We have a big time decompression session. They get the full scoop. They are excellent sounding boards. We talk about options. We dont want this to ruin our vacation. Its a major setback but were still here in one of our favorite places with some amazing people for another 5 days. Were going to make the best of it.

The conversation wanders through the events of the day and beyond. It rolls into the wee hours, especially for Sweetie Pie. We see the far side of 1:30 again. We are pretty open and transparent with each other at a fairly raw moment. How does this keep happening? How does something that is already off the charts seem to, on a regular basis, keep rising to a whole new level? All I know is were honored to have people the caliber of Narley Minja getting our back. Honored and humbled. Incredibly humbled. Someone should let Ninja know just how humbled we were. Much more humble than Ninjas ever been We say goodnight and head to the room, drifting off to sleep with the greatest possible sense of humility, probably never before experienced by any human being

----------


## marley9808

Glad to have been there to help out our friends.....but I can't take full credit, it was a Marley and Sweetness collaboration of efforts on securing the room, and not much more than what anyone would have done to make sure their friends are safe and happy!

----------


## spottycatz

Sometimes, I'm almost lost for words.....like now!

----------


## Sweetness

G - you are a man of honor.....to have something so bad happen and to handle it with grace shows the kind of person you are.  To not make accusations or complaints is just top notch Mr.  We became family that day and love is what you do for your family.  We will always have your back (just like you have ours .... mine in particular Prince Valiant!)  It felt so good to see you and hug you at the gate that night and Minja are beyond amazing as you already know.  I love you both.  Glass is HALF FULL!

[great advice in your other thread - sometimes even when all seems right things can happen though.]

----------


## marley9808

I agree Sweetness!
I loved this pair before, but after that night the love was only deeper and the respect was as high as it could go.
They both handled all of it from start to finish with grace and the fact that they never allowed it for more than about 10 minutes to interupt their vacation and their great time was amazing and truly commendable!

Just love them!

----------


## TizzyATX

Ya'll all amaze me.  :Smile: 

We partyin balls to the wall somewhere....and I'm so sorry I wasn't there to help in this effort, but Mike you know good and well the Moon would have been yours for the night if I had heard my phone ring.  So glad that Seastar stepped up, but not surprised after all the wonderful things I hear about them.  Good work Minja and Sweeteness!  You two really didn't even seem to break face....just kept that train rolling and made the most of that trip regardless of the misfortune.  Kudos to you, and thanks and praise that you were not there when it happened.  It was a very sobering thing though....

----------


## Sweetie pie

Marley and sweetness, I love you. Both of you are so amazing and i am thankful for you watching out for guirigay and I in our time of need. There are not enough thanks in the world to tell you how much you help and kindness meant to us.

----------


## marley9808

Sweetie pie - no thanks are necessary. I was happy to help and glad that I was there at the time!
This moment solidified a great friendship, that is all the thanks I will ever need
Love you both!  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

I was there at Seastar Inn the next morning to help comfort him a bit, too. I agree that the two took it very well. 

One thing, Michael: Did you ever confront the inn keeper?

----------


## VVHT

Guirigay,

Big up on your handling of the "incident"...  

In regards to Chris and Francine at Seastar Inn, not much I can add. Time and time again they have been there to help travelers in need. I've been to 38 countries, some multiple times, stayed in Five Star Hotels and huts, SeaStar Inn is in my humble opinion the best run Inn I've ever had the pleasure of visiting. So good to hear you didn't let that incident derail your vacation.

"He feels good about dropping us at SeaStar. “Very good security here,” he says. We let Marley know we’re there, she says that they’ll come up the lane in a little bit, they’re waiting on Ninja to get back with Edie’s chicken. We are shown to the room and Chris is in there putting on the final touches. Can’t say enough good things about Chris, I’ll just say again, Thank You."

Very nicely written.

----------


## Clarity

Guirigay - First of all, the bearded Pirate clown picture is awesome. I still can't look at it without laughing. omg! :Big Grin:  Thank you!
Secondly, you already know how sorry I am about what happened. 
I just wanted to add how impressed I was at how you handled it. So much grace. You didn't let it ruin your vacation. You kept on smiling, enjoying yourselves and spreading the love. I really admire that.
I'm grateful that me and Markus got to know you & Sweetiepie. You guys are amazing  :Smile:

----------


## Misti1

A class act it what comes to mind.  Thank you for not ranting and raving against the entire populace of the island and Negril in particular. Thank you for realizing that these things can happen anywhere. Thank you for picking up your bed and walking. Thank you for resilance and focusing on the positive reality.  I think that you have found a reliable support group of friends, even some new family.  I know this may not be much help, but perhaps this adversity happened to show you who is real and who is not, who you can depend on and whom you should avoid.  I can't quote my mother's friend exactly or I will get banned, but Pheetie used to say "It is worth any price you have to pay to find a ______ out." Big up Sweetie Pie and GG, proud to know you two.

----------


## Guirigay

To the bale - Thank you all, one love... and Gerry - coming up here...

VVHT - I totally agree about Chris and Francine and SeaStar is great. I will offer another reason why momentarily...

Misti - Thank you, my dear. I truly believe to get the most out of an experiential life you have to extend A LOT of trust. When you do that, however, you are exposed to the misdeeds of the devious and dishonest. The trick, I think, is to offer the trust but limit the exposure. In that regard I was an epic fail here...  :Smile: 

So where were we? Oh yes...

There is a little bit of disorientation as we awake this morning. Weve been in Jamaica four nights and our heads have not hit the same pillow two nights in a row. OK, sit up, check the surroundings, were at SeaStar. Yes, its all true. Now the question is, Can we make it like it never really happened?

We pull ourselves together and head down for some coffee and breakfast. GerryG is there with his full working kit  notepad and pencil, laptop, cellphone, camera I think. He is in full on GerryG On The Scene mode. We bounce back and forth between tables a bit. Gerrys gear takes up a good chunk of his table and SuzieQ comes and goes a few times. Francine, Chriss wife, has sat down with us a few tables away. We fill Gerry in on the events of the previous evening. He is very generous in offering assistance.

As Gerry and Suzie gear up and head off for another scooter adventure Francine has settled into our table. She is an amazing lady. Multi-talented, highly motivated and entrepreneurial, Francine is a powerhouse. She is a busy woman with her hands in a great number of activities. As she sits at the table with us there are a number of phone calls regarding the situation. Chicken is going to pick us up at 11 so we can go talk to the landlord. Well decide what to do after that conversation. Im extremely anxious. Francine says, I just dont feel like doing it today! and calls off a couple of morning commitments. She stays and talks with us for hours, keeping our minds occupied. What a lovely woman. 

Chicken calls and says hes running a little late. Weve decided were going to stay at SeaStar for another night but have also decided that were going to look at this as an opportunity. Clean slate, Sweetie, lets make the best of what weve got left. Youve seen most of the cliffs, weve walked the beach, where would you like to be?  Were already screwed financially, a few hundred more wont be that much worse We start talking about possibilities. A night or two on the beach, Xtabi, Blue Cave, maybe a night at Rockhouse or someplace special. Catcha would be awesome but theyre booked. It helps take a little of the edge off.

Chicken arrives and we have a good conversation. On the ride down we stop at Ras Rodys for some vegetable soup. Chicken is a soup guy, let me tell you, right after my heart. I think if he could have a styrofoam cup attached to him somehow hed go for it. Rodys veggie soup is excellent.

The visit with the landlord is depressing and disappointing. Our acquaintance is there. There is no compensation, there is no recourse. There is no way we are going to continue to stay at the property. So its about exactly what I was expecting. Real, true, total drag. Sweetie Pie walks around the property while we talk in the apartment, her observations only reinforce what we think has happened. After way too long a conversation to no good end, we leave. We talk about what to do, there arent any good options. In the end we decide to let it ride, take our lumps and move on.

Chicken runs us to the ATM and we cash up. Were dropped back at SeaStar and offer many thanks to Chicken and his family. Really glad they were in our corner this stretch. We grab some lunch and head up to the room for a quick nap. Were thinking we need to be down at Mi Yard around 3 for the pub crawl, figure well get a taxi down. Slight miscalculation there. Some time a little after 2 there is a bit of telephonic interruptus to the napping situation. There is apparently a love bus waiting for us at the gate. How convenient! Well be right down. Well, soon come, anyway

----------


## sbeth

Wonderful trip report and I'm sorry to hear that stuff happened. Sounds like you two have the grace to handle the rolls and punches. Have been through some tough ones myself, I respect that! So glad you were surrounded with some wonderful friends to help you keep the faith.

----------


## negrilaholic

Loving your report, and while I don't know what happened at the other resort or where you were staying when it happened (all I can gather is you were ripped off somehow?) I would love to know to avoid that resort in the future, and I am looking forward to reading the next installment!

----------


## Eden

So glad to hear that SeaStar came through for you.  Sorry that the talk with the landlord didn't go well.  What did Sweetie Pie discover while walking around the property?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I must say, I am really impressed with the community that is established here.  It seems like Negril is a magnet for good people and everyone has found  place to share that with each other on this message board.

I lose faith in humanity sometimes when dealing with stuff in every day life.  I come here, and read stories like this.  How people who are basically strangers who know each other through one common denominator - A place the they love to visit, and a message board dedicated it -come together in a time of need to make sure each other are ok.

It' nice.

Hope to meet some of you on my future voyages.  Good people = good times.

----------


## TizzyATX

Flip, it really is incredible.  I can tell you that in one week I developed friendships that I have no doubt will last a lifetime. Be there in April, it's not to be missed.  Great people = Great times my friend....DeBest  :Wink:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

The other half and I are planning to be there in april.  Once there is a consensus for the dates.  We want to do 7-10 days

----------


## TizzyATX

That's perfect. Not sure if Rob has announced the date of the 2013 Boardie Bash, but I'm pretty sure it's the last Friday in April.  We'll be planning around that.

----------


## marley9808

Flip- It's true
I have met nothing but the greatest people through this board and travels to Negril, it's truly like instant family and it is great
I agree with Tizzy completely and I just love my new family!

The Boardie Bash is always the last Friday in April, as it get's closer Rob will announce the location and times and any other activities or surprises he has planned, fun times for sure!

And you can see the (Already started) April 2013 roll call for where and when most are planning to be there. 
Really hope to meet you then!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I will be there the last friday in april for sure.  Just need to decide what dates surround it now.

----------


## marley9808

Sweeeeeeeeeet!

----------


## Guirigay

A note on the Wednesday photos  Sweetie Pie had no interest in shooting this day. Fortunately we hung out with Katho and she did. Thanks Katho, great work!

A quick scramble pulls us together and we head down to the gate. The Love Bus is sitting there with GerryG and SuzieQ aboard! Im still not sure how Lenbert knew to have us called. We hadnt reserved and if we had we wouldnt have known we were going to be at SeaStar. I must have mentioned something to Gerry in the morning and when the bus showed up he put the call out. Thanks Gerry, and even if you didnt Im sure youll say you did with a wicked little smile  :Smile:  SuzieQ is seated on the Queens Seat, the big solo seat across from Lenbert. I think Lenbert is sweet on SuzieQ, she commands this seat through the entire afternoon, regardless of circumstances  :Smile: The Love Bus has waited a little while for us and by the time were on board and headed down toward West End road we see Narley Minja headed up the lane. Weve turtled this thing up nicely.

We share the situational update and the new and revised plan. SeaStar again tonight, down to the beach tomorrow for a night at SeaSplash so Sweetie Pie can experience a beach hotel with some of the gang, and probably back to SeaStar for Friday and Saturday. As for today? What can we do? We cant change whats happened and have decided against the course of legal intervention. We do have absolute certain knowledge from previous experience that an incredibly fun time awaits us if we can put ourselves in the right headspace. We commit to a headspace management routine

We pick up Katho and another couple from Xtabi, a lovely young lady who appears to have married GonJons long gone brother. I have to do a double take. We will make a long run of the day with this group - with Katho to the sweet, sweet end. We had introductions with Katho at the Belly Flop, how can you miss her? Well you could, cause shes tiny and a bit of a sneak to the corner girl like Sweetie Pie, but shes so darn cute and has that crazy cool hairdo that stands out even when shes trying to press herself against the wall. I bond with the Jizzlette doppelgangers when they introduce themselves as wpyogi +1 and inform me that the wp stands for Winter Park! That is an epic ski area in Colorado and since I happen to be wearing a Snowbird t-shirt (an even MORE EPIC ski area in Utah!  :Smile:  ) we have a very fun and amusing conversation about winter sports as we bask in the Caribbean sun this afternoon. Fellow ski bums and Negril nuts? How could I NOT love these people?

Lenbert drops us off at Swordfish and says hell be back with the beach crew.  We have a very nice little pre-party to the party here with just the nine of us. It takes a while for Lenbert to return and we really are able to soak up the Swordfish. Its almost like two establishments in one with the lower bar and restaurant and the upper bar and roof deck. Very cool and a great location. Great drinks and a little GG/GerryG ruckus get the whole afternoon headed in the right direction.

Im just noticing, not only is +1 a GonJon doppelganger, but wpyogi herself seems to be feeding off of Marleys aura  :Wink: 


Sweetie Pie was SO HAPPY to get a salad at Swordfish


This is a dangerous couple of doppelgangers

----------


## Guirigay

The Love Bus returns from the beach run and tons of people pile out. Hubbity eventually disembark. None of the other beach turtles managed to tottle off the sand this afternoon. Were a little bummed, but as it will turn out later this evening we have exactly the right number of neutrons, protons and electrons circling each other to create an atomic event.

The big party is rolling now, even when stationary. We are at Swordfish for quite a while because of the early dropoff so the early arrivers get a bit of a heads up from Lenbert when its time for the next stop. Its going to take him multiple trips between most of the bars this afternoon. SuzieQ is ensconced up front once again as we make our way out to C&Ds Country Bar where we pile out.

SuzieQ gets boarding privileges


Now I was a little bit dismissive of C&D in my last trip report. I have to say most modern country makes my body want to go into full egestion. The bar itself, though, I gotta say is a lot of fun. We have a great time here. Connie is a great hostess and we do get a kick out of the 10 square feet of Texas business. A certain luggage toting member of the bale is mentioned and missed numerous times. As Im enjoying some ridiculously pleasant conversation out front the Mighty Californian strolls up with a big ball of aluminum foil. You know about the cake here? he asks. Ive heard shes related to Jenny and its her recipe, I say. Ya, mon, says MC, Ive heard about it but never tried it, you want to split it? I think he knows the answer, we both have monster sweet toothes Its good, very good, but Gerry and I both agree later that it might not be the high fructose corn syrup variant some have reported. Of course, this is a GG/GerryG evaluation and might not be applicable to the general population. I think we both may have overactive pancreass, or something like that

Katho  Give me sexy! GG and SP  Like this?

----------


## Guirigay

We load back up on the Love Bus and SuzieQ gives the royal wave to everyone as they board. Im excited because I figure next stop is a twofer and a damn good one, No Limit and Pee Wees. We dont stop though, we keep on rolling. Somewhere up the road we turn into a big yard and there is a lovely lady who is waiting to give every last bus rider a Welcome home my long lost child! hug as they exit the bus. Ive heard about this, we must be at Bella Donnas! I had a ton of fun at this place, it kind of reminded me a little of a Spanish/Mexican hacienda. Open air rooms and porches built around a bit of a dusty courtyard. Very cool and the vibe was terrific. I did have one little problem that I think is very funny and reflective of the way things can happen in Jamaica. The bar line was long as soon as we got there and I still had a leftover from C&D so I was floating around for quite awhile. When I see the line get short, which is after weve been there a while, I take orders and head to the bar expecting to get 4 stripes 2 ting and a wata. This is not going to happen. We have essentially emptied the cooler. A comical back and forth between several bar staff with multiple visits inside leaves me still standing at the bar. At one point, well into looking through the entire property for any remaining stripes Im asked Now, what did you want? I have to laugh. There is a very nice lady who comes out of one of the buildings with a Dragon and a Ginger Ale. She tells one of the other staff to run off and check another location but this doesnt happen very quickly. People are starting to get back on the bus. I look around and the turtles are waving me back. I buy the Dragon and the Ginger Ale and return to the bale. Wheres my stripe? Im asked a couple of times. Didnt get anything I ordered! I say with a smile and recount the tale. Second time in two days a bunch of turtles have showed up and emptied an establishment of beer

The yard  very cool, great party 


The bar of unquenchable thirst

----------


## Guirigay

By this point in time Lenbert has decided that everyone who remains on the pub crawl can fit into the bus for one run to the next bar. He is a very optimistic man. Did you know you can have an insanely good time packed like sweaty little sardines into a Caribbean charter bus? You can, you really can. The bus ride itself was hilarious. As we blow by Sexy Rexys and Sir Ds it becomes obvious where our next destination is  The Westender Inn. Weve driven by but never stopped so this is exciting. The grounds are gorgeous and the cliff area is very interesting. It has what looks like a hot tub built right into the cliffs and there is a nice jetty that shoots out into the sea. We roam, but Sweetie Pie and I stay mostly on the cliff side of the road. We should have checked out the other side a little more from what I was told. Markus and I get into a long and animated discussion. By this time Ive already developed my Readers Digest version of last nights events but Markus dives in and we go deep. We share a very similar philosophical outlook and he offers viewpoints that comfort me. My favorite from the conversation is defining, I think  - Good things dont happen. Bad things dont happen. Things happen and we decide if theyre good or bad. I decide then and there that things are happening RIGHT NOW that are good. We continue on different topics. The human condition is a favorite of mine if you couldnt tell and it ranks right up there for Markus I believe. I am a scientist as well and value observation. I discuss with Markus a plan Im considering that concerns a risky fascination with the observation of some unusual human behavior. Markus puts the squelch on it. Thats not happening! he says and checks my head. Alternate plans are considered and pursued. Man, I love this guy

Gerry was very comfortable all week at the Westender


Jetty time. Markus and I are in deep 


The lovely Sweetie Pie wonders Who is Guirigay more interested in right now?

----------


## Guirigay

Somebody says something about Lionfish being served at the bar and Daisy just about literally runs over to try some. Sweetie Pie and I try some and are hooked. Delicious, I say. Im starting to get a little bit of the Jelly Legs, I think from a sugar overdose. In all too short a time were crammed back into the bus for our run to the Sunset Spot  Sir Ds Firewater Love Nest.

Again Im excited because Ive yet to make it to Sir Ds. Seen many pictures. Amazing pictures. Pictures dont do it justice. An absolutely incredible place to watch the sun go down. It seems to be just the right size for the crowd we have tonight. Full but not packed. People everywhere but you can move around. Its just the best time. It is a perfect Negril Sunset. At one point, Katho, in full on photographer mode, leans so far out over the rail to snap a shot Im afraid she is going to fall. Ive seen the pic, it was probably worth it. We met several boardies that Im having trouble remembering their names but I had a fuzzy conversation with Denise where she made me feel pretty special. Thank you lovely lady. With the sun down we saddle up for home. Were trying to figure out dinner plans. We had talked about Bentleys with GerryG but I swear I havent seen him since we toasted the sunset on the deck. When we get off at Catcha Katho sees Sweetness through the window and blows up! Cmon, Katho, get off that bus! This thing aint over by a long shot!

We werent the only ones having a great time today


But we did peg the fun meter


Katho leaned out for this shot  spectacular 


Im pretty sure its illegal to have this much fun


And a perfect last shot of the most beautiful woman in the world

----------


## wpyogi

:Big Grin:

----------


## booger

Man, I wish we wouldn't have missed this one..... Popper needed some down time and being the wonderful husband that I am I obliged.  :Mad:  It is nice to live it thru your lens and realize that yep, you have one mad man crush on Mr Marcus. While the rusty trombone is not in order, I am pretty high on the guy myself....

Carry on please.

----------


## sbeth

I have to comment on the Peg fun meter shot - The sunset is spectacular! And y'all are sitting there giggling - it shows that when in Negril, the sunsets are so rich and generous and amazing that life goes on in their presence. 

Oh - and snowbird, eh? I live in Utah and we really do have some amazing snow!

----------


## Manda81

What an amazing trip report !!! I'm only just catching up on all the "Turtle Report" ... Loving this one!  The way you tell your story much like Clarity and Hubby-Man I feel like I'm there with you .. and then I come to realize I was!! lol Those photos of me .. thank you for taking me along ! It seems I really got around much more than I realized.  The flop videos had me in real tears this morning .. and I couldn't imagine a better way to spend my Saturday morning (while at work).

----------


## TizzyATX

Wish I'd made the pub crawl.....I had to chill out for a little bit lol....but eventually went riding around looking for yall LOL...at the wrong end of town at the wrong time when I finally got Shauna on the phone.  Hearing about it now makes me really wish I had sucked it up and left with everyone....Looks like fun times!!!  I love your updates they always make me laugh and leave me feeling just a tad bit confused. :P

----------


## Guirigay

Long delay, I know, life continues to be interesting...

wpyogi - I smile back  :Smile: 

Booger - I didn't think you'd have the Rusty, I understand you stay lubricated...

sbeth - terrific fun enhanced by a magical location. I've skied everywhere in norther Utah many times. Love them all, well maybe not Deer Valley, but Alta/Snowbird is Nirvana...  :Smile: 

Manda - We ALL had a lot of fun with you, some more than others...

Tizzy - we missed you until tomorrow!  :Smile: 

So the party stumbles in like rock stars but were caught by Ivans before we can fall into a stupor. From this point forward it seems as if every visit to Ivans is with a large group of people  7, 8, 10, 14  and has to include one or more rounds of chilly blended cocktails. The gang at Catcha can ALL work a blender with some serious skill but tonight Kevin and Ty throw down a terrific Dirty Banana. It takes a while to make a bunch of blender drinks so we have a few stripes to tide us over. Then we have the DBs. Then Marley starts talking about the Pineapple Upside Down Cake shots that they had with Hubbity and Hubbity start raving about them and I start raving about why are they talking about them and not serving them? Youre right! says Marley and leads a turtle contingent back to her house.

Weve been on a little bit of a round and round about what to do for dinner. Our indecision, and numerous tasty beverages, has put us well past the typical Negril dinner window. We manage to agree that were going to try to hook back up with GerryG at Bentleys. If that fails there are several great options in the general vicinity. We finish up our pre-dinner dessert (Holy Crap!! They are delicious!!) and have Louis rustle up van to run us down to Pee Wee Lane. The driver does not know where Bentleys is. I ask him if he knows where Pee Wee lane or Ella lane is. He doesnt really. I find this kind of amusing. Just past Xtabi, I say, slow down and Ill point it out. There is much revelry in the van and before I know it Marley asks, Havent we gone too far? and I see Canoe fly by. We never slowed down, not sure the guy knew where Xtabi was either! So we get the van turned around and head back to Pee Wee Lane and turn up the road. When we pull up to Bentleys and I can see lights on up on the deck so I hop out. A quick romp up the stairs reveals GerryG, SuzieQ and wpyogi +1 hanging out on deck with Bentley. Bentley! I yell and get a great smile in return. Can you do Crab Cakes for 7? I ask. Ya mon, of course, come on up! He laughs. GerryG has a big smile on his face as well. Its on. Down the stairs quickly and the bale is out of the van. Prepare yourself for ecstasy! I say as we amble up the stairs.

----------


## Guirigay

As we all pile onto the deck Bentley is quite happy, he has quickly arranged the available table and chairs into a banquet setup, extremely fitting. As everyone is saying hello and finding their seats Bentley works his animated way down the line until he sees Sweetie Pie. When I had come up to see if he could cook for us Id received that wink of recognition from Bentley, but you can never be absolutely sure of these things with a Jamaican business person youve only met once before. They know its in their best interest to REMEMBER you  :Wink:  Its funny because sometimes you can catch them actually remembering you a little bit later. This had happened with Earl Lockes on Sunday. With Bentley there was no question he remembered Sweetie Pie, after all, she was a Movie Star. Bentley is a man who smiles and emotes vociferously for a living, so when I say he was excited this is above and beyond his normally gregarious personality. His arms fling open and she is enveloped in a big hug. Bentley steps back with his arms on her shoulders, Its so good to see you again! Im so glad you came back! Come sit down! This is wonderful!

Yes, Bentley remembered Sweetie Pie!


And he is right, this is wonderful. Were on the deck at Bentleys with GerryG. That makes me smile. I dont know the whole history of Bentleys but I know that Gerry has been a huge supporter. I know that I took Sweetie Pie to Bentleys in February because of the stories Gerry and Rum-pole-phoreskin told about it. I know Rum went because of what Gerry told him about it. I know that Gerry loves Bentley and not only wishes him success but actively tries to help him. I know that Gerry is very happy tonight to share his place with us. Bentley is very happy to have Gerry there with SuzieQ!! We had experienced in February how those who are close to Bentley become enlisted in the operation, tonight SuzieQ takes the role of ScubaPro. Whenever Bentley is short a pair of hands he calls for Suzie. Eventually he doesnt even begin with, Suzie, He just says what he needs and Suzie does it. She is incredibly good natured about it, such a lovely lady.

Bentley enlists SuzieQ for assistance



So everybody is down for crabcakes. Its the right thing to do. Everybody except Ninja who just cant do crab. He gets the crabcake dinner, except no crab cakes. This ends up being perfect. Bentley could not have actually made him a complete crabcake dinner as he had only one crabcake left at the end of the night. On the way to Bentleys I had thought how I would have liked for a few more of our cohort to be there. As it turned out we had exactly the right number for the time and place. Gerry is in his element, Bentleys benefactor is the deity of the deck tonight. The interplay between him and Bentley is fun and funny. Early on, as were trying to get drinks in order, hoping for a couple of those refreshing Red Stripe Lights  You can drink lots of them!  Bentley is talking up the amazing fruit juice he has made. Its fruity and delicious! Its good for you! You gonna love it! he says before he asks who wants one. Its also the only thing he has, says Gerry with mischievous little laugh. We all get the fruit juice. It IS fruity and delicious and we do love it. Apparently Markus gets a batch that was allowed to ferment because its rocking him

Markus was very animated!!

----------


## Guirigay

We have a great time on that deck, kind of hard NOT to have a great time on that deck. Funny stories abound as we are all repeat Negril visitors sharing our histories together. Bentley has a lot of history to add. At one point Ninja has left the table for some sort of relief when Bentley comes out of the kitchen. He scans the table and notices the empty seat. Wheres this guy?!? he asks excitedly as he sort of simultaneously lunges toward and points at Ninjas unoccupied seat. The entire table busts out in laughter, Bentley is hilarious. Hey, youre back!, says Bentley on Ninjas return, I thought you were gonna run off! Another big laugh rolls around. We decide that Ninja is Bentleys favorite tonight, quite a feat considering the high quality babes seated everywhere on the deck this evening. Bentley manages to make everyone feel a little special, though, he definitely has a talent for this. After everyone is served and the five things are pointed out in classic Bentley fashion and everyone has oohed and ahhed and moaned and offered many kudos, Bentley starts coming out of the kitchen with the pots and pans to serve up the leftovers. He starts with me on every dish before spreading the wealth to the rest of the table, which mostly involved Markus as everyone else was pretty much overwhelmed by the quantity of food. Everyone except Katho that is. You hear a lot of funny stories about what the tiny ones can put away, Katho holds up her end of that tale. A couple of the pots and pans, most importantly the magic sauce, come back to me for the last. If I had only been dealing with my original plate I would have finished it, might have even got close on the seconds but the thirds are going to require a doggie plate. Only this time there is only one dog going to get these leftovers. Woof woof

Wheres THIS guy!


Good God did we laugh!


Sweetie Pie for dessert!  :Smile: 


At some point well into our meal, GerryG, SuzieQ and wpyogi +1 gather up for goodbyes. They had to have been there a long time, they had just finished their meals when we arrived. It was truly an epic day with the MC, I have to thank him for a lot. We had breakfast, lunch and dinner together. He bought me dessert!  :Smile:  Im sure the only reason Bentley had enough crabcakes to serve all of us was because Gerry told him to be ready for a crowd. And it ends up being the exactly right number! Thanks for everything Gerry, you helped my head and you helped my heart this day and I will remember it forever. And I dont think Ive passed this on yet but later in the evening in a conversation I was having with Bentley the topic of Gerry came up. Let me be very clear about this. Dude loves you. You been berry, berry good to him. Respect, brother

A great day with some awesome people  wpyogi +1  or the Doppels  :Smile: 


Chillin with the Dude at The Mans Thanks Gerry!

----------


## Guirigay

We carry on for some time after Scooter Team Bravo and the Doppelgangers have left. We are well past knowing we are dealing with some extraordinary people here. Future talk starts to enter the conversation. The first seeds of return are planted. Family planning and its impact on the future are discussed. By this point Bentley has joined us. I think that only on Bentleys deck in Negril could the conversation have swerved in the directions it did. Apparently Bentley is something of a fertility god and has offered his services as a backup plan to a few of our bale. Its all in the soup from what I understand. The whole episode left Sweetie Pie Hankering for some conch! She continues to hanker for some conch to this day, thank you ladies  :Stick Out Tongue: 

As things start to wind down Bentley grabs me and pulls me to the kitchen. $15,000 for everything, he says, You collect it, OK? Yeah, baby! Ive been enlisted! What a strange feeling, to be honored to help at a dining establishment. That is exactly how I feel.

As were pulling together the bill we talk about what to do. We could call the taxi that dropped us off, he said hed come back for us and left his card. I mention that were a couple of hundred yards up the lane from Pee Wees, one of the great bars of the world. I go on and on about their Pina Colada, the second best one Ive ever had after the Caribe Hilton in San Juan where it was invented. I remind folks we had met Perrell, Pee Wees son and the current operator of the bar, on the pub crawl and he had invited us to come by for a drink. I am apparently relentless and eventually successful. We say happy and heartfelt farewells to Bentley and head down the lane. I am sure every one of us will be back. Maybe next time Ill set the table.  :Cool: 

Before we leave I ask Katho to take a shot of the phone/power pole across from Bentleys. I had tried to get a good shot of this Steampunk/Post-Industrial masterpiece on our last visit and was defeated by the lighting. Katho gets a decent shot but weve had a laugh about it since we returned. Next time well get it right with a tripod and a low light long exposure shot. Yep, gonna have to come back

----------


## Guirigay

As we head into Pee Wees drive it looks like we might be out of luck, things look dark. The bar is closed up and the lights are out. We step down to the cliff deck and out toward the ledge. Lets give our eyes a couple minutes to adjust and see if we can make anything out, I say, the view here is spectacular. We mill around a little bit and must have made something of a small racket because within a couple of minutes a light switches on on a porch up past the bar and the door swings open. A somewhat droopy looking, shirtless Perrell steps out on the porch. Oh, hey, its you guys! says Perrell, Give me just a minute. It does not take him long to  have the bar opened for us. Nobody, however, wants to put him through the ringer for a Pina Colada. A bunch of Red Stripes are ordered. Perrell is an excellent late night bartender. He tells interesting stories, has a great capacity to appear interested in drunken stories, has great bar trick skills and is an entertainer at heart. He plays a memory game with everybodys name. He asks relevant questions regarding everyones drunken stories. He comes back and remembers everybodys name. He serves more beer. We must be looking a little late in the day because suddenly Perrell jumps up and says, Do you guys want to hear some live music? This crew? Well, of course! we say and hes off to grab his guitar. A few locals have gathered at the bar since we came in. As the music situation is being prepped an attractive ex-pat comes into the bar speaking loud and vulgar Patois. Perrell and some of the regulars get right into it with her. It is very amusing. Fix my drink, she says, Its too weak! and she puts a cup on the bar. Rum tops it off. As we move up to the stage room to listen to Perrell I look over and notice she is wearing 5 inch plus platform high heels. She was a little wobbly walking in. I think about her navigating West End Road in those heels. It can be a challenge in places with hiking shoes. I gotta say, Respect!

Perrell is very lively for this time of night!


He waves a little hocus pocus before telling Markus his name


Marley says, nah, its not late, but I dont want my leftovers to spoil



The vibe in the stage room at Pee Wees this night is unlike anything Ive ever experienced. Bare light bulbs illuminate the heavily patched plaster walls. The place feels ancient, as if weve drifted back in time several hundred years. The air is thick with humidity in the cooling evening air, but it is not cool. It is perfectly warm. The sea can be heard against the cliffs below us as we sit against the ledge wall. Perrell serenades us with a couple of lovely songs and we are all drifting in a beautiful sea of tranquility. Except for the occasional loud interruption from our ex-pat bar mate. She is merciless with him and he gives it back a little here and there with a wink and a smile. Now Im going to play a little love song, says Perrell and as he kicks into it she is running up to the stage floor. Dance! she exhorts, Get up and dance! and she is all arms waving and legs kicking. And she keeps her feet! Again, mad respect in those hooker heels ex-Patty!  :Wink:  Well, you aint gotta tell me twice and with that Ive grabbed Sweetie Pies hand and were up and swaying. We notice a few moments later that Hubbity have joined the party. It was a beautiful song and a perfect moment. A private concert, serenaded and dancing on the cliffs at Pee Wees in Negril, Jamaica with an absolutely incredible group of people. Still today when I think about it, and probably forever, WOW!!

A private show in the stage room at Pee Wees


A moment of a lifetime captured on film, thank you Katho!




Perrell closes with an original that he composes on the spot. He hilariously incorporates all of us into the lyrics using some of his memory trick stuff as well. Katho is blown away by this and is talking about it while he sings so when it comes to her verse she is chastised for talking during performances. He is really THAT GOOD. We are in heaven. No need to carry on. When Perrell finishes we get the taxi hookup working. The ride home is relatively quiet, we are all in a state of fully sated bliss.

We get out at Catcha and walk up SeaStar lane. Last night we headed up this lane feeling uneasy, violated and most unfortunate. Tonight we head up this lane in a different place altogether yet nothing has changed, really, except our outlook. Tonight we feel comfortable, cared for, protected and lucky. Lucky, yes, very lucky. We must certainly be some of the most fortunate people on the planet

What a difference a day makes. Its all true. And it never really happened.

----------


## rastagal

Just beautiful..but I was waiting for at least 1 pic of the ex pat in 5 inch heels!

----------


## Beebeluv

Thank you for keeping this going... as i stated to marley these trip reports of your "epic adventure" are amazing and very touching to me... i have been with my boyfriend for 9 years and we are going on our very first vacation together to negril. I feel so inexpirienced and so young and nieve about the whole traveling thing but all of the reports are very comforting, in such that I shouldnt be afraid and just let it happen and jamaica will do what it does, what seems to be to all pepole with open eyes and hearts. You all are very beautiful pepole with very beautiful relationships, new and old, and there seems to be absolute love with no descrimination between any of you, about age, place of origin, gender, race, and especially personality, the worst discrimination is on personality, you accept each other for who you are much like a family. and that! is to be respected so with these thing said, Thank you again, and I'll definatly be watching for the next entry to this amazing report.... btw on a lighter but totally serious note you guys ever think about publishing this thing, you guys could totally pull it off!!! I'd definatly buy it!  :Cool:

----------


## Beebeluv

> Just beautiful..but I was waiting for at least 1 pic of the ex pat in 5 inch heels!


oh yeah me too i wanna see this!

----------


## TizzyATX

Beebeluv....what you said rang SO true to me.  In fact I was thinking about it on my way to work this morning.  I think about these people every single day...apparently pretty early in the a.m. and I dont think about _much_ at that time. LOL  I've never in my life met a more diverse group who accepted me (and one another) in whole, and bonded on that kind of level in that short of time. I think Jamaica absolutely played a part in that....it knocks down barriers and allows people to be free.  Gerry said that yesterday in his report and i could almost hear the hammer hitting the nail on the head.  That's it. In Negril you can be free....whatever that means to you.  I've never felt more like myself lol, and all my friends accepted me and all my crazy....think they might have even liked it :P  What makes me laugh is the fact that I went to Negril alone but that changed the second I took that first breath of JA air.  Left rich with friends

I can't wait for future trips to Negril and future friendships that bloom there. 

Anyways, dont mean to get long winded but I just loved your comment and just wanted to add that I also love reading all the trip reports and awesome times that people experience in JA.  Just something about it...makes you itch to get back there even more.

Guiri...you know I'm diggin the TR...it's so cool to hear about the bits that i missed.  This night in particular I know was very special.   :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

Beebeluv and Tiz, I couldn't agree more

For many many years Jamaica has given me something that I just can't ever seem to fully describe....happiness, freedom, a time to de-stress, a time to reflect, a time to be me again, life lessons, happy memories, good times, adventures, etc etc.

This last trip it gave me probably the best gift yet.....a new family!
And I love all of them so much!


P.S. There actually was a photo of the crazy ex-pat (funny enough I actually thought she was Jamaican) with the crazy heels...Katho took it.....but then was soon told later not to post it! No offense but that lady was (to quote Sweetness) "Cray Cray" I still laugh remembering her antics that night.

----------


## Beebeluv

P.S. There actually was a photo of the crazy ex-pat (funny enough I actually thought she was Jamaican) with the crazy heels...Katho took it.....but then was soon told later not to post it! No offense but that lady was (to quote Sweetness) "Cray Cray" I still laugh remembering her antics that night. 


omg soo funny i just want an image descibe it, u marley are good at that.... lol cray cray... im a white girl but my best fiends are of african american decent and this is hillarious..... omfg... i cant breathe rite now! you know what this prolly is gunna sound irrational but i dont care... i luv u guys as much as i can luv pepole i have never met so if im cray cray let it be!

----------


## marley9808

Lol....we love you back Beebeluv.....and if that makes us cray cray then so be it!

When are you heading to Negril? Maybe some of us will be there.....or you could always book for next April/ May....when we will ALL be there!  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

Oops....I guess I could just read your ticker lol

----------


## Sweetness

(LOL) @Marley (cray cray)

----------


## marley9808

:Wink:

----------


## TizzyATX

Sweetness! You home yet cray cray?..let's get some drinks... n stuff...chill out by the pool...pretend its a beach  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Seveen

okay i'm all caught up - you can continue now - lol

----------


## MoFromMonroe

I wish all the turtles would continue with their reports.  I think it's the law that you can't go back until you finish the previous report.  Well maybe Daisy slipped through the cracks but what about everybody else.

@Seveen-when this thread popped up I thought it was a new posting by GG.

----------


## Guirigay

Thanks Seveen and Mo! We've had a lot of things popping the last month or so. I do want to close the loop on this one. I'll try to get something up soon. I'll also be breaking out a BRAND NEW TICKER here in the near future...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:   :Cool:   !!!!

----------


## Beebeluv

yeay more of the migration yeay

----------


## booger

> Thanks Seveen and Mo! We've had a lot of things popping the last month or so. I do want to close the loop on this one. I'll try to get something up soon. I'll also be breaking out a BRAND NEW TICKER here in the near future...      !!!!



I was hoping that I would not miss those sexy swim trunks...

----------


## Guirigay

Booger, Why do I have the feeling you have a photo you're waiting to post?  :Smile:  I know someone has a photo of all the guys draped around the beer wench at Country Country and I've never seen it...  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## TizzyATX

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hmmmm

----------


## Guirigay

I let Clarity get ahead of me? How the hell did that happen? December rolling up on our azzes? Let's wrap this up soon and get back to the rock...

Thursday

We wake to a sunlit room this morning and decide to take a new path. We fall back asleep. In a likkle bit. When we rise to the day its late, we scoot down to the restaurant to grab a bite of breakfast. We talk about what to do for the next few nights. Yesterday we had talked with Hubbity about going down to the beach for a night, hanging at the SeaSplash with them. They had talked with Jim about our situation before going on the pub crawl and he had told them how bad he felt about it and hed take care of us. We figure well go down there for a night, hang on the beach and come back up to the SeaStar for Friday and Saturday. We pay our bill and make a reservation for the weekend. We thank everyone profusely for the past couple of days. Ill say it again, SeaStar is a fantastic place.

Percy has been around this morning and we had scheduled with him to take us to SeaSplash. We also want to stop and see Fr. Jim Bok at the Catholic parish. I had talked to my Mom a couple of weeks before we left and told her we were heading back down to Negril. She says, Jim Bok, who did James funeral service, has a church in Negril. You should go see him. I mention the St Anthonys Kitchen and she kind of laughs, Oh yeah, that would be him! Well, were going to see him.

10 years ago, July 15 2002, my brother James fell asleep watching Sportscenter on his couch in a fourth floor walk-up in Cincinnati. He never woke up. He was 33 years old and a physical specimen. 63, 220 lbs, fit and healthy except for a smoking habit he was trying to kick with the help of Wellbutrin. A full autopsy was unable to find a cause of death. It was a crushing episode for my family, especially my Mom. Fr. Jim, who at the time was a parish priest at St Francis in Cincinnati, was very helpful to my folks and was a key part of a beautiful service for him.

We have a great conversation with Percy about this on our way to Mary Gate of Heaven church. We will have many more interesting talks with him in the next few days. When we get to the church Fr. Jim comes out from the rectory to meet us. When I mention my folks he slips into an easy smile. We do a little catching up and talk a fair bit about what the church is trying to accomplish in Negril. He is happy with the success of the Kitchen but acknowledges that it is a band-aid. He is now working on trying to address some of the structural problems of the poverty that is so prevalent in Negril. They are trying to address it through education, which is very close to my heart. They are trying to incentivize attendance and are also doing a Sponsor a Child program where you can cover the cost of a childs attendance for a year for a pretty nominal cost. They are not quick fixes but I truly believe the path sufficiency comes through education. Fr. Jim said that if you want to get a tax deduction for your contribution you can make your donation through the Franciscan Friars and designate that you want it to go to Mary Gate of Heaven in Negril.

https://franciscan.org/MAndM/donate.asp

We get to spend about 45 minutes with Fr. Jim this morning, leave a donation and have a fond farewell. We look forward to seeing him on our next reach. He truly is a remarkable man.



Percy has been wandering the grounds while we talked and when were ready to leave he comes up with a handful of hard red seeds. I dont know what they call this but it comes from that tree over there, he says pointing, You can take a hot needle and it will burn a hole through them, then they string them together for jewelry. Im looking for a necklace with these in December. We brought these home, hope we dont get in trouble

----------


## Guirigay

Percy drops us off at SeaSplash and we make arrangements for him to take us back to SeaStar tomorrow. It turns out that we dont really need to do this. Percy will be just about everywhere we end up being the next couple of days. We head to the front desk and say we were told to mention Daisy and Markus. Oh, number 6, They say and make a phone call. Jim is back at the bar and wants you to come see him. We leave our bags at check in and head back to the bar. We sit down and have a drink. And a conversation. What a conversation. Very enlightening. It makes us feel better in most ways, worse in some, but all in all more comfortable about where we are and where were headed. And it all ends with Jim saying, What can I do for you? What do you need? And true to his word, he helps us. Thank you, Jim Hurt, youre a good man in my book and SeaSplash wont be the same.

We get settled in and hook up with Hubbity. We get word that a bale of turtles is coming ashore down at Country Country. We get set for a beach day. Sweetie Pie wants me to wear THE swim suit. When we had come down in February I had picked up a couple of new pairs of swim suits. One was a more traditional pair of swim trunks, the ones I wore at the flop. I had actually packed THE swim suit for the flop but backed out at the last minute. Went for the more conventional route. That right there should tell you a whole lot. The second suit I had left entirely up to Sweetie Pie. You pick out what you want to see me in cause if it gets your motor revving that can only be good for me! I said at the time. It was an extremely successful strategy in February.

Now Im happy to make Sweetie Pie happy and these shorts make her happy  :Big Grin:  Fortunately (for me, maybe not anyone else besides Sweetie Pie) Im very comfortable with my body. Fortunately were in Negril, where a skin tight pair of beach volleyball trunks can seem modest comparatively. Unfortunately, Booger is who we are going to meet at Country Country

So we gather up and stroll down the beach to meet the bale. A big group is here already. Jizzy and Pooger, Narley Minja and the SpottyCatz, Indy Bob and Cindy Lou Lurker. Theyre getting a big order from the Patty Man as we walk up. Want one? says Booger as Im walking up looking in my general direction. Sure! I say thinking this is another of those classic Booger treats. Ewww, Booger Treats! I think thats going in the lexicon, gang  :EEK!:  well, wrong! Somehow Sandie had managed to swing in behind us on our way to the group and he was asking her. No dude! says Boogs with a gesture past my shoulder and I turn to see Sandie, but you want some Coco Bread? Yup, Booger Treats! They are delicious.

----------


## Guirigay

We have a great time, beering and swimming and chatting. At some point Ninja comes up next to me and gets involved in some talk about. After a few moments he kind of elbows me a little. I look over and he looks down at his hand which is holding a bag. He kind of gives a little head turn and shirk, then adds a raised eyebrow and a turn of the eyes. He doesnt say ANYTHING. He raises the bag, Here. Thats it. In the bag is a Red Stripe ball cap. With a bottle opener on the brim Dude. Too Cool. Way Too Effing Cool. Thanks, you know I love it. I have a crap ton of cool ball caps and this quickly and easily slipped in as my No. 1. I had figured this was the last trip for my old straw hat. It was beat, the top was literally starting to come off. I thought about it for a moment and couldnt think of anything more fitting than a sea burial in Negril. We decide for ecological purposes we wont actually bury it at sea but I head out into the ocean wearing it one last time. I take several dives with it on. I come up from the last one and pull it off my head and thrust my fist through the crown. It has given its all and protected me through many adventures. Im a little sad to see it go. I leave the sea and set it to rest on a front row lounger at Country Country. Not a bad way to go

There is much laughing and swimming. A large group in the water and a large group around some loungers on the beach and a pretty constant changing of the guard in the two groups. I have a funny conversation in the sea with Booger about Gonjon, just amazing how his trip has played out. Booger may have said he knew thered be a little Jizzness going on but he is clearly as astounded as all of us about how its all playing out. And speaking of Gonjon

Ive been wondering since he joined the board in May exactly how to pronounce his screen name. Is it a hard G like Gordon or a soft G like Gerry or a Spanish G like Geraldo? Is it an American J like John or a Spanish J like Juan or a French J like Jean Luc? GoneJohn? JohnJohn? HonJohn? JohnJuan or HonJuan? GoneJuan? I think Ive settled on GoneJean

At one point we get a terrific ocean front beer delivery from one of the finest serving wenches Ive ever run across. This creates a madhouse. The St. Austi Girl is surrounded by a large group of thirst crazed beach bums at the waters edge. It is hilarious. Im a little worried about evidence

St. Austi Girl heads in with the first couple of deliveries, this got everyone fired up as you can see!


The terrible turtle trio in the water


The lovely ladies lounging


It looked like it would rain most of the afternoon, then it did. It made for an incredible lighting effect.



We eventually decide were all going to meet up over at Canoe for the webcast. Hubbity and us head back to SeaSplash to clean up. Naps, glorious Negril afternoon naps, come into play as the mid-afternoon storm rolls through. Later we grab a cab with Hubbity to the near West End. We have a great time at Canoe. A lot of boardies are in town and the place is crowded. Booper and GonJon (or was it Jizzness as usual?) show up in a water taxi. Coolest entrance anywhere, all week. Its GonJons birthday and Booger is going to pull out all the stops. A great birthday cake with a single memorable and consumable candle is broken out. One poor baby, one happy GonJon

Brasi has been underground since Tuesday. We connect and make plans to meet at SeaSplash. The rest of the bale has plans to burn down the West End tonight celebrating GonJons Earthday. We have another great meal at Canoe and offer our best wishes to the Man of the Day.

We spend the evening on the beach loungers at SeaSplash with Brasi and his Jamaican friend Lisa. Sweetie Pie loses her legs early and we gently settle her down for the night. Back to the beach and the conversation flows easily. Brasi is well in tune with the paradoxical nature of much of the runnings of Jamaica. We talk of many experiences and viewpoints. We talk about our meeting on this board and learning of our shared heritage. Clan MacLeod, Broheim! Brasi tells me that his Mom already loves me. Of course, Brah, were family! I say with a laugh. Well, we were blood. Now, though? Now were family.

----------


## marley9808

This makes me happy! Welcome back to your report! lol
I laughed so many times already just on this one post

Oh and by the way, it's pronounced like Ganja with an N
Ganjan (I think it was just spelled wrong) LOL


My favorite quote of this entry was "One poor baby, one happy Gonjon"
Hahahahahahaha

----------


## Guirigay

With Daisy and Markus already at our departure day and the return to the rock imminent I think I need to wrap things up here quickly. It's mostly pics for Friday and Saturday. The last couple of days were kind of like adding the hardener to an epoxy, they really set the bond. It was a terrific time.

We moved slowly on Friday morning, a back and forth between our room and the restaurant and Hubbity's. Had a great breakfast of the smoked marlin benedict. For some reason my stomach was not in great shape this morning and I couldn't finish it but not because it didn't taste delicious. it did. We really did turtle things up and it took a while for us to get under way. Marley called and said to check at the desk at Catcha when we dropped Hubbity off, they might have a room. We get moving thinking we'll be fashionably late for the Boardie Bashment. When we get to Catcha we head up to the desk and Mauvette says they can put us up in Little Capri for the next two nights. They give us a nice deal. I believe we literally jumped up and down. Room's not ready but Pisces is so we move our stuff into Hubbity's house and grab a drink at the bar. Turtle it up again. When we finally get moving it is later than we had planned. Oh, well, always fun to walk into a rocking party. And it was...

SpottyCatz were on the prowl...


Narley Minja were enjoying Rum Cake...


Jim and Donna were spreading the love.


They are just a great couple, such a pleasure to meet them and share a few minutes. I look forward to seeing these lovebirds again. Sweetie Pie just nailed this shot of Donna -


Here is my lovely Scottish Lass -


And her lucky husband in ALL his glory. Love this shot...

----------


## Guirigay

Hubbity sneak into the surf for some smoochin'.


And Sweetie Pie captures Katho being Katho...


While I capture a picture of the picture taker capturing a picture of me...



Jim is trying to give away a free stay at Seasplash with a boardie trivia contest. Who wins? Marley of course!


And Markus is having fun...

----------


## Guirigay

I'm suffering from a serious case of cankles and put my feet up on the deck.



But the good times rage on all around me.



The windows at Canoe are a great portrait spot. Sweetie Pie knew this on first sight and tried to capture a few there. Clarity starts whooping, "ME! ME! ME! Take my picture!" Well you all know what a little photo tramp she is... So she runs off and grabs Sir D Fun Lady's purple rasta hair and sun glasses and hollers, "Look at me I'm fabulous!" (Then, at the last minute she pulls out that freaking clown nose again) Marley of course deals with all her shenanigans with the typical grace you'd expect from the Queen of Negril... Well one with a clown standing next to her...



I don't even know what Clarity is thinking here. What the hell were you thinking girl?

----------


## Guirigay

The bash comes to a close and we're all headed back up to Catcha. We're so excited that we'll all be staying together these last couple of nights, Well, except for the Cali Cool Kids and St Austi Girl who are leaving tomorrow. We'll throw it down tonight though. We stop at Just Natural on the advice that they may be able to help my cankles. They do. Theresa is a savior. She did me right.





We have an incredible evening at Catcha. I think I have the drop on Booger. I'm going to buy everyone's dinner tonight. I'm kind of smiling to myself that he'll have a hard time dodging this one. Apparently I'm wrong. Booper and Jizzness eat while we are taking our late afternoon constitutional. And when we call for our table they say, "Oh, we already ate, we'll just hang at the bar!" Powerful talisman, Boogs, but I will defeat it!

A great night at Ivans with what I am going to say had to be one of the all time great Ty and Kevin shows, although the entire bar was part of the act. Sandie, lawd almighty, the things you can do with a microphone! We send up Chinese lanterns and undertake a very long and hilarious group photo session including ALL the staff on duty. No one wants this night to end. Now it never has to.

----------


## billndonna

Awesome time!!!

----------


## booger

A great night at Ivans with what I am going to say had to be one of the all time great Ty and Kevin shows, although the entire bar was part of the act. Sandie, lawd almighty, the things you can do with a microphone.

That woman has mad skills.

----------


## Clarity

LOVE love love all of these pictures! Wonderful update! It brings back all the amazing memories from our time together! We miss you guys!
P.S. I love my disguises lol - particularly the tiara and clown nose. haha! I think I'm going to pack one in my suitcase because the look really works for me  :Big Grin:

----------


## irieworld

so my burning question Mr. Guirgay, is where is the photo of you in the trunks sweetie pie picked for you? Am I missing something? I love that you came back to finish what you started. Cankles and all. Were you drinking enough water to stay hydrated there?

----------


## sbeth

Happy to see an update!

----------


## Guirigay

> Awesome time!!!


It was, thanks!




> That woman has mad skills.


Serious Sauce.




> LOVE love love all of these pictures! Wonderful update! It brings back all the amazing memories from our time together! We miss you guys!
> P.S. I love my disguises lol - particularly the tiara and clown nose. haha! I think I'm going to pack one in my suitcase because the look really works for me


You should definitely bring the clown nose back with you, you worked it like a sexy Emmet Kelly. Ewww, WTF am I talking about? Still, bring the bulb!  :Smile: 




> so my burning question Mr. Guirgay, is where is the photo of you in the trunks sweetie pie picked for you? Am I missing something? I love that you came back to finish what you started. Cankles and all. Were you drinking enough water to stay hydrated there?


It remains a burning question of mine, as well, Irie. It exists, I have not seen it and this worries me... I still haven't seen the photo of Ex-Patty at Pee Wees either...




> Happy to see an update!


Thanks for hanging in there SBeth, and here we go...

----------


## Guirigay

So here we are, at the end of one story and the beginning of another. They are separated by mere moments and the lengthy span of eight months. They are the same story and entirely different. They are fleeting moments that will last forever, or at least a lifetime

We live, each of us, in the pinch of an hourglass. All of our history has led to this moment and the vast expanse of our future lies ahead. Time and history pass through the pinch but we, forever, are stuck there. Sweetie Pie and I have found a group of folks whom were so very grateful to be able to say, We can rely on in a pinch. To paraphrase the classic Stealers Wheel, Clowns to the left of us, Jokers to the right, Here we are, Stuck in the middle with you. Lets be honest, though, there may be the occasional clown and joker right in our midst.

Saturday was a special day, a sacred day. It was spent almost entirely at Catcha in the company of angels. The blessed were about, Marley Madonna and Ninja the Archangel, St. Markus the Evangelist and Daisy and her weeping statue, The Ethereal Sweetness. Later in the day the Apostle Brasi would spend a long stretch and we were visited by Gerry the Resurrector, along with his sidekick SuzieQ. Coco and her husband arrived Saturday as well and we got to spend a little bit of time with them. Lovely folks.

I have never really planned to write a whole lot about Saturday. It was a very personal day for me. I know thats kind of strange from someone whos put a lot of personal stuff out there over the past year, especially about some of the folks I dont want to talk about now, but thats how I feel. I do have a few photos that I think give a little bit of a feel for the day

All the cane fields on the island must be barren because this morning at my breakfast table I have all the sugar in Jamaica. Sweetie Pie and Sweetness! Quick, get me some insulin!


This was a big chunk of the afternoon. The ladies set up shop at Ivans. Brasi in da house. Clown Robber Clarity actually tries to hold people up with a blender drink all day. It wasn't very effective on anyone but me, she took me for a benjamin. I'm so embarrassed...




Sweetness captures Brasi and me hanging on the cliff edge, Marley is snorkeling behind us.



Playing Ninja myself, I sneak up on Hubbity to find Markus sketching Sagi.



Gerry the Resurrector stops by and literally raises the dead. I'm duly impressed, for a fool. I love this picture of Gerry.



Sweetie Pie, Ninja and Marley look absolutely smashing.



And we wrap it up together at Ivans, One last epic Ty and Kevin show. The last photo of the trip...



We have our goodbyes, they have a strange feeling. The sadness of departure but also the joy of discovery. We know a future awaits us together. Daisy is an absolute mess...



The gang is headed up to Seastar but we're staying in. Percy will be picking us up at 5am. Tears and hugs and foot shuffling ensue for no short period of time. Eventually we head up the path under the flower arch for our last time together.  We move really pretty freaking slowly. At reception we pause, teetering on the edge of running through a whole other series of goodbyes. I want to, I want to never leave this place with these incredible people. "That's it!" I say, "Can't take it again. Go have fun. One Love!"

The reply, from each of them, in all it's simplicity captures the essence of the past week. It chokes me up thinking about it.

"One Love!"

----------


## murph

Yeah man, good stuff!  I actually missed the inital thread but read the entire thang last night... all caught up!

----------


## Guirigay

I clearly need some help from Flip on embedding the motion GIF's!  :Smile:

----------


## HuskerJohn

Thanks Guirigay!  A great read!

----------


## garysteph1018

Okay... the motion GIF is a little creepy, but I get it  :Smile: 

All smiles with the latest update  :Smile:  

So wishing I was heading there for December, but alas .... I've got another 4 months! You guys have a blast!!!

----------


## gerryg123

Nice .... See you soon 'pon the Rock.

----------


## TizzyATX

Oh wow GG, somehow missed your November post, I thought you had long finished this thing LOLOL.  Well that makes me feel better about mine.

This was awesome, I always enjoy your trip reports and LMAO most of the way through even when I'm confused. 

Miss you and Sweetiepie SO damn much <3 <3 <3  

we sure did have a good time didnt we

----------


## sbeth

Thanks for taking us all the way through!

----------


## papointerdiver

One of my favorite Nick Lowe tunes...

----------


## Muzikdoc

You nailed it Guirigay!! Amazing reflection of that awesome reach.....See you very soon My Friend!!

----------


## bjritz

That was great. Little bits at a time with much anticipation between. Love your style and how you were gracious all the way through this report. Looking forward to encountering you along the cliffs and beaches of Negril. Thanks for taking us for a ride.

----------

